# Products you love



## Esme (Jun 19, 2006)

After talking with MoonGoddess yesterday and finding out about some products she loves, I thought it might be helpful to some of us to share products that really work well for us with others. Maybe I'm cheap, but I hate buying a new product and not knowing if it's going to work as promised. 

For example, I have red, dry bumpies on my upper arms and have never been able to fully get rid of them... until I tried _Savannah Bee Royal Jelly Body Butter_ from Bath and Body Works. I loofah my upper arms in the shower and then rub in the SBRJBB and my arms stay smooth all day. 

I was also recommended Avon's _Astonishing Lengths _mascara for long, beautiful lashes by another person in chat. She was right, it works better than mascaras I've paid much more for in stores. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## gypsy (Jun 19, 2006)

Esme said:


> After talking with MoonGoddess yesterday and finding out about some products she loves, I thought it might be helpful to some of us to share products that really work well for us with others. Maybe I'm cheap, but I hate buying a new product and not knowing if it's going to work as promised.
> 
> For example, I have red, dry bumpies on my upper arms and have never been able to fully get rid of them... until I tried _Savannah Bee Royal Jelly Body Butter_ from Bath and Body Works. I loofah my upper arms in the shower and then rub in the SBRJBB and my arms stay smooth all day.
> 
> ...



I get horribly dry hands from doing pottery, and the best hand cream I have ever found is from The Body Shop. It's made from hemp, smells very fresh and clean, not cloying, and works like a charm - Hemp Body Butter. Actually, I recommend any of the Body Shop's products - they're all awesome, no testing on animals, and they support fair trade. http://www.thebodyshop.ca/home.asp?Lang=EN&CName=Home

Gotta love em!


----------



## pinuptami (Jun 19, 2006)

Burts Bees (the original, not the honey or the colored ones or flavored ones) lip gloss (comes in a chapstick tube). This stuff is great, I wish I owned stock in it.

For hair, Paul Mitchells Super Skinny (funny name considering I'm endorsing it) serum...it's expensive, but the bottle lasts FOREVER and it cuts your hair dry time in like half and leaves it silky.

Lush Bath Bombs...again, expensive, but I love them.

MAC eyeshadows and lipglass.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 19, 2006)

pinuptami said:


> Burts Bees (the original, not the honey or the colored ones or flavored ones) lip gloss (comes in a chapstick tube). This stuff is great, I wish I owned stock in it.



Yes! I have at least 4 empty tubes laying around, I must get more!

I'm a fan of Infusium conditioner, Johnson Baby Oil lotion, St. Ives Apricot Face Scrub, and any soap/lotion scented with pathchouli and/or sandalwood. Yes, I understand that makes me a hippie.


----------



## wtchmel (Jun 19, 2006)

The one product I just love is Suki's Naturals exfoliating lemongrass cleanser/scrub. This product Rocks! I also love the products from www.pleasureheals.net ( i actually have found these products at a local health food store) They smell divine!!!! 
Anything Aubrey Organics, thier hair care is supreme!(at least to me  )


----------



## Esme (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm lovin' Burt's Bees products too! The cuticle cream is great and comes in a little can like the lip balm.

One product that get a lot of hype that just doesn't do it for me is Philosophy's Hope in a Jar... I'd heard a lot of good things about it but... just... meh.... not worth the money IMHO.


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 20, 2006)

MAC eyeshadows & fluidline eyeliner: most have great pigmentation. The fluidline is so easily to apply too. Lasts all day.

Milani eyeshadows : the cheap, drugstore alternative to mac. Shadows are 2.99, they are finely textured and most are well pigmented. 

Aveeno facial moistruizers-the only ones which don't cause a flare-up on my skin. 

burts bees milk bath-meant for "Baby" but it really softens the skin and again, does not irritate my easily irritated, delicate flesh.

cover girl lash extract mascara- I like the comb, it allows for no-clump application!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 20, 2006)

I absolutely love Arbonne products. They are completely all natural and about the only thing that doesn't make me have some sort of reaction.

I especially love the daily adjusting shampoo and conditioner. I was initally put off by the price..about 20 bucks a bottle..but it lasted for a good 2 months and my hair has never been healthier.

Their anti-aging line is awesome as well..not that I need it just yet..but my skin is extremely dry and their hydrating body lotion is the only thing I've ever used that's kept me moisturized for a full 8 hours.

Contact me via pm if you want more information!


----------



## toni (Jun 20, 2006)

I NEED HELP! can anyone recommend anything for blackheads between your thighs and underarms. I have a bad case of them, they are very unsightly and I am very embarrassed of them. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## rainyday (Jun 21, 2006)

MAC concealer. Comes in a little tube and it's pricey, but a little drop does a lot and the coverage is excellent.

Also, to the poster who recommended the Bumble & Bumble Does It All Spray to me a few months back (for use with a straightening iron), thank you. Can't remember who you were, but you were right. It's great!


----------



## Esme (Jun 21, 2006)

Do any of you have a great foundation to recommend? I have very fair skin, and have not found a good foundation that stays with me all day and doesn't turn orangey.

L'Oreal's "Infallible" failed
Revlon's "Color Stay" left

Any suggestions?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes. Bare Escentuals (aka Bare Minerals, www.bareminerals.com). I bought them on a recommendation from Berna (BigSexy920, for those not-in-the-know), and I've thrown now everything else out. I was skeptical, but quickly became a fan. 

It seems like goofy informercial or QVC stuff (it is sold there as well), but honestly, it's better than any commercial makeup I've tried in 20 years, and it really does make my skin look fantastic. Feels good on the skin, too. 

I bought the beginner set off of Amazon.com, and I will never use anything else.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 22, 2006)

Aren't those cool, Sammie? I love them. I, too, was skeptical, but quickly fell in love.

My only complaint? Well, two really. One, they're hella expensive (moreso because my daughters love the products, too). Two, they're messy. So it's not the kind of make up I can throw in a bag and throw on during my commute. (Now before anybody gets excited, there's major road construction between me and my work, and I often have to sit -- for twenty minutes or more -- with nothing to do but look at the ass end of an SUV. I do not -- ever -- put on make up when the vehicle is moving).

Other products I love are:

Anything by the Body Shop, but especially their hand rescue, their shower gel, and the hemp oil products. 

Lush bath bombs. They're the bomb! 

BPAL's oils. Gorgeous! http://www.blackphoenixalchemylab.com/


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 22, 2006)

Esme said:


> Do any of you have a great foundation to recommend? I have very fair skin, and have not found a good foundation that stays with me all day and doesn't turn orangey.
> 
> L'Oreal's "Infallible" failed
> Revlon's "Color Stay" left
> ...


I love arbonnes Foundation stick..I can sweat all day and it still stays with me..and it's not heavy..it's very light..and the color matched pefectly..it's 15 a tube I believe..but it lasted me at least 2 months of using it everyday.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 22, 2006)

rainyday said:


> MAC concealer. Comes in a little tube and it's pricey, but a little drop does a lot and the coverage is excellent.
> 
> Also, to the poster who recommended the Bumble & Bumble Does It All Spray to me a few months back (for use with a straightening iron), thank you. Can't remember who you were, but you were right. It's great!


 
Me Me Me phewwwww! It is expensive and I was worried that you did not like it. I actually always have a back up can. I have some wild hair if not tamed sufficiently.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 22, 2006)

Bliss Super Minty Soap n'Scrub - do NOT use on *ahem* sensitive areas.

Beauty Water - I have well water, this has saved my life, my hair, my sanity. And it's time for a new filter!

Kerasal Ointment - it's the best thing you'll ever do for your feet. 

ProActiv - I know some don't like it, and I don't give a flying f*ck that it's sold on infomercials... it rocks, it's good, and it's not that expensive for the time it lasts.

I use Bare Minerals, like them as well, so another vote. 

I'm sure there are more, but that's good for now.  

OHhh, and plain ol' Eucerin lotion for dry skin. No smell, it's not super expensive, and it's very, very effective. You can put the smelly fun shit on when you're done doing the real work. 

AM


----------



## rainyday (Jun 22, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Me Me Me phewwwww! It is expensive and I was worried that you did not like it. I actually always have a back up can. I have some wild hair if not tamed sufficiently.



I thought it might be you, missy, but I wasn't sure. I've been meaning to figure out what thread that was in so I could post a thank you. Glad to know the right ears heard it. When I use that stuff with a straightening iron, my hair comes out as well as if I blow dry it straight, which is quite handy. It was a great tip.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 22, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I When I use that stuff with a straightening iron, my hair comes out as well as if I blow dry it straight, which is quite handy. It was a great tip.


 

I just love the stuff, I also get comments on the smell, seems to be a big favorite.


----------



## Echoes (Jun 22, 2006)

I love those mini BonBons flavored lip gloss thingies. They have a keychain attachment, so you can just stick them on your keychain and go. I don't carry a purse and liploss gets hot and melted if I carry it in my pocket, so these are pretty ideal. They smell really good and they're only 88 cents.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 22, 2006)

Here's my top ten:

10) Apriot Scrub for nicer skin.
9) Equate Whitening Strips (as good as Crest's)
8) Listerine Whitening Wash (works and cleans my mouth)
7) Simply Basic Body Spray (SO yummy)
6) Queen Helene's Mint Julip Masque (GREAT for skin)
5) Revlon New Complexion Make-up (doesn't make me break out and isn't heavy)
4) Infusium 23 Maximum Body Shampoo (gives me sexy hair lift that rivals Buffie's!)
3) Olay body bar with oatmeal (What I don't scrub with the apricot scrub, I use this in the shower. It leaves my arms, legs, crotch [TMI?], and butt smelling great and feeling soft.)
2) Lady Speed Stick Deodorant (Only stuff that stops the funk for 24+ hours and doesn't break me out.)
1) A bottle of Highland Manor blush wine. It just makes me *feel* pretty, but damn does it work.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 22, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> ....
> Beauty Water - I have well water, this has saved my life, my hair, my sanity. And it's time for a new filter!....



AM...

Tell me about this Beauty Water. I've been looking for a water filter, but I need one that works with a hand held shower. Does this work with a hand held shower system??

How often do you change the filters?

TIA


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 22, 2006)

(I think I mentioned this somewhere before)

Being on a budget, and having a teenage daughter who goes through shampoo like water, I usually opt for the less expensive hair care products. She and I both have long hair with a tendency toward being dry, and mine had gotten into the seriously brittle hay-head status. I had tried Dove shampoos before, but hated them...found them to dry my hair even more. Since they revamped things (http://beauty.about.com/gi/dynamic/offsite.htm?zi=1/XJ&sdn=beauty&zu=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dove.com), though, I found myself trying them again...and was amazed at the difference in my hair. It feels better, has more body, and is so much easier to manage. This person agrees with me. I also love their new deodorant. I normally hate solids, but theirs is great for me.

I've also liked Maybelline's XXL Volume Microfiber mascara. It's not as clumpy as most I've tried, makes my lashes look and feel cleaner and longer. It comes with the clear topcoat, which I haven't used much, but my daughter likes it.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 23, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> AM...
> 
> Tell me about this Beauty Water. I've been looking for a water filter, but I need one that works with a hand held shower. Does this work with a hand held shower system??
> 
> ...



I think you could, yes... because you'd just attach the handheld where the regular head that's included would be attached. You'd have to buy the initial set up, just not use that head, but the filter is in the large unit part, so that should not be an issue in it's function. 

They recommend changing the filter every 4-6 months for two people showering 10 mins a day. I've had mine for 6 months ( just me) and it's time to replace it (I can tell because the green is showing up again at the bottom of my tub - well water!)


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 23, 2006)

Esme said:


> Do any of you have a great foundation to recommend? I have very fair skin, and have not found a good foundation that stays with me all day and doesn't turn orangey.
> 
> L'Oreal's "Infallible" failed
> Revlon's "Color Stay" left
> ...



Have you tried MAC?


----------



## Anguisette (Jun 23, 2006)

Bare Minerals by Bare Escentuals. BEST. MAKEUP. EVER.

My hairdresser (Lindsay at Delia's of Hanover, MA) is a genius.

I like Burt's Bees too. 

John Frieda haircare products.

Fashion: Vera Bradley. My entire life is java blue.

And on a non-beauty note: my Alphasmart is my favorite thing in the world.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jun 23, 2006)

I love my bare minerals too. For my hair I like pantene products, don't tell my bosses at the salon. 

My favorite body lotion is Jergens original with the cherry almond sent. LOVE IT. 

My favorite purfume is Samsara. 

I don't really use that many beauty products. 

You all have me wanting to try the bee's knees stuff . Other things I want to try are the amazing grace products Im not sure what the real name is. I'm going to see if I can find it now. 

Bye


Back. I found it, its called Philosphy, they have all types of products.


----------



## Jes (Jun 23, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I thought it might be you, missy, but I wasn't sure. I've been meaning to figure out what thread that was in so I could post a thank you. Glad to know the right ears heard it. When I use that stuff with a straightening iron, my hair comes out as well as if I blow dry it straight, which is quite handy. It was a great tip.


please describe the problem with your hair, how you deal with it, and how this product helps. In 20 words or less. Well, no, more actually.

thanks,
j.e.s.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 23, 2006)

Jes said:


> please describe the problem with your hair, how you deal with it, and how this product helps. In 20 words or less.



1. Long 
2. hair 
3. without
4. product
5. a
6. pain
7. to
8. straighten.
9. Long 
10. hair
11. with 
12. product
13. easy
14. to
15. straighten
16. and
17. protected
18. from
19. heat.
20.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 23, 2006)

Great thread  

I love: 

1. Bobbi Brown stick foundation. I'm really fair but its hard finding something pale enough without going Goth (Nothing wrong with Goth, but I need to look like I'm alive on a day to day basis so I can save the un-dead look for special occasions) 

2. Yves St Laurent Touche Eclat. Love it as a concealer. 

3. Prescriptives False Lash Effect mascara in Plush Black 

4. Johnsons holiday skin hint of fake tan moisturiser. I think this was the one that Curvy Em recommended and it works. I have a great tan with no streaks and it doesnt smell nasty on my skin. Cheers Em!!! 

5. Big Sexy Hair - does exactly what it says on the tin! 

6. Elemis SOS cream - calms my over sensitive skin down. 

7. Palmers Cocoa Butter moisturiser - smells yummy and works for 24 hours. 
 
8. Mitchum Deodorant - magic! Keeps me dry and fresh for the longest possible time. Seriously, in an emergency it just keeps working till you can next get to a shower, after 48 hours in horrible heat I was still completely confident. I cant recommend it highly enough. 

9. Tesco Make up range. Not sure if you guys in the US know Tesco but its our major supermarket chain. Their make up has been developed by Barbara Daly (ex Body Shop and Princess Di's makeup artist) and the entire range ROCKS. Its so cheap its practically given away - for a self confessed brand name snob to admit to this it HAS to be good! 

10. Jo Malone perfume. Its hideously expensive but I kid myself I'm worth it! lol 

Tracey xx


----------



## Donna (Jun 23, 2006)

How did I miss this thread? 

For hair, I am addicted to Redken's Color Extend Shampoo and Conditioner (in the red bottle.) When I use product, I like Satinwear (also by Redken)

In the bath it's either Neutrogena's Rainbath or Aveeno's Stress Relief Body Wash. My skin tends to be kind of dry, so I use the Rainbath Dry Oil Spray right out of the shower as I am toweling off. I really love the Ultra Calming Aveeno products for my face.

I have found the best nail polish is OPI (I do a lot of keyboarding and it rarely fades, chips, cracks or peels from my nails.)

I don't really have one brand of make-up that I am particularly loyal to. However, when it comes to eye shadow, the best I have found for daily wear is Almay Intense I-Color. Their claim that it compliments your natural eye color is true and it never creases or fades.

I have been hooked on Tommy Girl and White Shoulders perfume for the longest time, but lately I have been branching out. Prescriptives Calyx and Crabtree & Evelyn's Summer Hill are quickly becoming my new favorites. Crabtree & Evelyns SWeet Almond Massage Oil is a wonderful product too.


----------



## Ash (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm a new-product girl. I try everything that looks interesting! Some fun things that I love:

Eye-shadow/Blush- Pixi's Bronze Lustre pallette in Sunglow...gives my pale skin a little bronzy shimmer. 

Fragrance- Stella by Stella McCartney or Estee Lauder Beyond Paradise

Hair-For summer, I actually just use regular old Pantene Pro-V (shampoo and conditioner), but I add a few drops of peppermint oil to the bottles. That tiny little kick is so refreshing and invigorating--especially on a hot day. 

Skin- St.Ives Apricot Cream Cleanser--not as rough as the scrub, and it leaves my skin so soft. I also like the Queen Helene Mint Julep masque.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 25, 2006)

Hair - Bumble and Bumble, I would recommend their "Does it all Spray", Super gentle Daily Shampoo, and the Super Rich Conditioner. I am convinced it is the only reason I still have hair, after the coloring, highlights, flat iron, and blow dryer. 

Nails- I agree with Donna OPI is the only way to go, and the names of the colors are funny. 

Face- Have worn Estee Lauder for more years than I can remember. The best stay in place foundation with super coverage I have ever found is their Double Wear. Their pure color liquid eyeliner is great too. A new thing from them is the Double Wear stay in place lip color. It is one of those two step processes that stay on through wind/rain/dinner and a movie. 

Feet- I'll second AM about the Kerasal for feet. I also like the Miracle of Aloe, Miracle Foot Repair Cream. It is cooling, and nice in the summer. Helps if you get sweaty feet. 

Legs- this really weird stuff from Ultimate Spa, it is called LikeLotion, it fizzes when you spray it out of the bottle and it moisturizes and cools on contact.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 25, 2006)

Oooh, what a fun thread! When I find a product I like, I'm very loyal to it. So let's see....

I agree with lots of folks here - Burt's Bees lip gloss is wonderful. I love the slight minty smell/flavor to it, too. I also love Blistex's tinted lip balm - gives the lips a slight rosy tint & glow, without being overpowering. Great for everyday wear, especially if you're not a big lipstick wearer, like me. 

I'm a little obsessive about oral freshness, so in addition to always having gum in my purse, I also keep a few of the individual Oral-B finger brushy-things - they're great. 

I love Neutrogena's facial moisturizer w/SPF 15. It's quickly absorbed, and is nice and light. 

OPI nail polish? Yup, yup, yup. Good stuff. 

Veet Rasera bladeless kit! Ohmygod, I love this stuff for my legs. Even with extremely sensitive skin, it never causes ANY irritation, and leaves my legs smooth for at least a week. Also for my pale, pale legs - Jergen's tinted lotion. 

Monistat's no-chafe powder and powder gel. Both are odorless, which is great - I prefer not to smell like a walking flower garden - and do a fantastic job on preventing chafing. The powder is also great because for some magical reason, it doesn't fly everywhere and cover my bathroom in white dust. 

Now, for the one product I absolutely would hate to live without: Natural Beauty Cleansing Bar. About a year ago I was reading something about skin and soap and learned that the surface skin pH levels on our bodies varies widely from body area to body area (meaning your arm and erm... inner thighs have very different pH levels), and that most soaps and bath gels, etc., don't take this into account. So what happens is that when a soap with a too-high pH level is used on, say, an intimate area, the skin's protective acid mantle is weakened, and bacteria can invade and cause that ahh....not so fresh feeling. 

This cleansing bar is ideal for your entire body, and keeps all of me feeling fresh allllll day long. I know the pH and acid mantle stuff sounds like a load of crap, but I cannot recommend this stuff highly enough. It's $4 a bar, but it lasts quite a while, and is well worth it. I order it from the Vitamin Shoppe online. It was hard for me to get used to using - it's just a plain yellow bar, and I was addicted to fancy and colorful bath gels - but I'm now addicted to the results and will use it for as long as they make it.


----------



## Isa (Jun 25, 2006)

toni said:


> I NEED HELP! can anyone recommend anything for blackheads between your thighs and underarms. I have a bad case of them, they are very unsightly and I am very embarrassed of them. Can anyone help me out?



I'm suffering from the same right now. Since there's a Vitamin Shoppe not to far away from me, think I'll try Carrie's soap recommendation. It can't hurt at this point.


----------



## Missy9579 (Jun 25, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Bliss Super Minty Soap n'Scrub - do NOT use on *ahem* sensitive areas.
> 
> Beauty Water - I have well water, this has saved my life, my hair, my sanity. And it's time for a new filter!
> 
> ...





Good job putting the "do not use on AHEM spots in there....I was at Heathers house and saw it in her shower and was like oh yum, and went to town,,,,all over,,,,and oh man lol it burned! and tingled lol....lesson learned!!


----------



## Esme (Jun 25, 2006)

Can you get Bare Escentuals at Sephora? Does anyone know?


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 25, 2006)

yes, you can! But if you buy the starter kit, it does not include the fairest color.

It is also cheaper to buy BE through QVC. You can go to Sephora for a test run, but I don't recommend purchasing the kit or anything else there.


----------



## BBWMoon (Jun 25, 2006)

Skin: Aveeno Products.

Hair: John Frieda.

Perfume: Allure & Samsara.

Makeup: Lancome.


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm an OPI girl too but for a top coat I can't live without Seche Vite!! 

Really tuff, non-chipping, non-yellowing and dries so quickly, your first hand is touchable before you finish your second! And it lasts for two weeks!

Clinique Body Butter!! This stuff is dreamy and makes your skin feel so wonderful!

I'm totally in love with the new cotton stretch racerback bras from Lane Bryant! This is the most perfect fit on me EVER, super comfy, supportive and securely clips in front! And I believe LB has em for buy 1 get the second half off now plus if you get a coupon code off the net, that's another 20% off!

A friend sent me some FA body wash (that's *Fa*, not Fat Admirer, LOL) a product form Holland. I've seen it in stores and you can find it on the Net....it makes my skin baby smooth and it has the most delicious fresh smell that lasts and lasts.

KMS moisturizing shampoo and mosturizing reconstructor. A bit pricy but a little goes a LONG way and it keeps my almost waist length, color treated hair shiny and soft without weighing it down or making it greasy!

Lastly, Scunci now makes Sure-Grip hair clips that actually stay in place all day and are good for thin as well a really thick hair like mine! 

I love this thread, so many good ideas!


----------



## Esme (Jun 26, 2006)

I also can recommend the Sugar Scrub from Trader Joe's... (I use tangerine) I use it in the shower and it works like a dream. Babies' butts wish they were this smmmmmooottttttttthhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Oh, but be careful about the shower floor. It makes it very slippery if you're not careful!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 26, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I think you could, yes... because you'd just attach the handheld where the regular head that's included would be attached. You'd have to buy the initial set up, just not use that head, but the filter is in the large unit part, so that should not be an issue in it's function.
> 
> They recommend changing the filter every 4-6 months for two people showering 10 mins a day. I've had mine for 6 months ( just me) and it's time to replace it (I can tell because the green is showing up again at the bottom of my tub - well water!)



I appreciate it, AnnMarie. I may just give it a try.


----------



## Esme (Jun 27, 2006)

gypsy said:


> I get horribly dry hands from doing pottery, and the best hand cream I have ever found is from The Body Shop. It's made from hemp, smells very fresh and clean, not cloying, and works like a charm - Hemp Body Butter. Actually, I recommend any of the Body Shop's products - they're all awesome, no testing on animals, and they support fair trade. http://www.thebodyshop.ca/home.asp?Lang=EN&CName=Home
> 
> Gotta love em!




I just got an email from them and the Hemp Hand lotion is on sale for 5 bucks... thought I'd share that tidbit in case you want to go shopping!
I love Body Shop products too. :smitten:


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 27, 2006)

Body Shop Tea Tree Oil Soap.
Flexitol Heel Balm - stuff from the gods.
John Frieda Brilliant Brunette s&c.
DHC Deep Cleansing Oil
DHC Velvet Skin Coat
Maybelline Great Lash Mascara


----------



## Carrie (Jun 27, 2006)

I forgot one! The "Obey Your Body" line of products for hands/nails, particularly if you're not terribly into polish. Beautiful, healthy, natural nails. WOW. Highly, highly, highly recommended.


----------



## Anguisette (Jun 30, 2006)

Are any of you ladies into Vera Bradley? (http://www.verabradley.com) 

I fell in love with her a few years ago and became obsessed. I am currently utterly devoted to her Java Blue. Ahmed gave me the luggage for our anniversary. 

About two weeks ago I had a mild stroke and was having some trouble typing quickly and using my hands. Doing graphics helps me force my hands and arms to work again. 

So I did my blog over in Java Blue to match everything else I own.  

http://christineolinger.blogspot.com <-- :smitten:


----------



## mossystate (Jul 1, 2006)

Love the Olay quench body lotion..I use the formula for extra dry skin...it has a nice scent and does not make my skin feel greasy..AND..it really moisturizes..try it...trust me...


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 1, 2006)

Kimberleigh said:


> DHC[/URL] Velvet Skin Coat



I want to use that just because of the great name it has! I cant decide if thats progress from my bad habit of buying things for their packaging or not..? 
I know, I'm shallow? 

Tracey xx


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jul 2, 2006)

this spiral curling iron paired with Bumble and Bumble Does it all Spray - :wubu: 

Two days later and I am still a riot of sprial bouncy curls- Classic "Prom Hair"- <sigh... I miss the 80s>


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jul 2, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> I want to use that just because of the great name it has! I cant decide if thats progress from my bad habit of buying things for their packaging or not..?
> I know, I'm shallow?
> 
> Tracey xx



Get some because it is AWESOME stuff. It's foundation primer - if I have to go full face on, it's the only way foundation and blush don't wind up down around my jaws. I'm one of those girls that perspires when the makeup goes on. This stuff (and a fan) keep things in place. 
I can't recommend it highly enough - it is a great, great product.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 2, 2006)

Anguisette said:


> About two weeks ago I had a mild stroke and was having some trouble typing quickly and using my hands. Doing graphics helps me force my hands and arms to work again.



OMG, I'm so sorry!!! It sounds like you're doing better, but wow! Again, I'm so sorry for your health troubles. I'm just amazed at your positive attitude, though. Could you perhaps bottle some of that for me? 

In the meantime, tho', take care of yourself...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 2, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> this spiral curling iron paired with Bumble and Bumble Does it all Spray


 
So where do you buy the curling iron? Sharper Image doesn't seem to have it on their website. 

And where does one get Bumble & Bumble products?


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jul 2, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> So where do you buy the curling iron? Sharper Image doesn't seem to have it on their website.
> 
> And where does one get Bumble & Bumble products?


 
I found my curling iron at Target, and I get the B & B at the salon I go to, but I have also seen it sold on line (here is one place).


----------



## rainyday (Jul 3, 2006)

Healing wishes for you, Anguisette. Hope you gain back ground fast.

And Sammie, I bought it at the link EP gave.

How does the spiral curling iron work differently, EP. I'm trying to figure out why it would curl better than a regular one.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jul 3, 2006)

rainyday said:


> How does the spiral curling iron work differently, EP. I'm trying to figure out why it would curl better than a regular one.


 
There is a guide along the barrel of the iron (twists from the bottom to the top) that keeps the hair together. I guess it is to replicate the look of a spiral perm. Instead of creating big sausage looking curls they look more like a loose cork screw. I don't know if it curled better but the shape of the curl held better. Of course there was the "Does it all Spray". Caution, It was big, I could still get in the car but it was close


----------



## Anguisette (Jul 3, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Healing wishes for you, Anguisette. Hope you gain back ground fast.



Yer a sweetie.





It was a very small stroke. They have sort of become part and parcel of the way my life is now because of other stuff, but for some weird reason my arms and hands were just NOT cooperating for a bit there. 

I am wondering, as is Ahmed, if it was actually nerve trauma from some of the booboos I got while they were trying to get blood out of my banged up old veins. 

But it's all good. Forums, Paint Shop Pro, and the lure of pretty graphics will heal me! *SAY AMEN SOMEBODY!*

Thanks to everyone for the support. Huggies.


----------



## Esme (Jul 3, 2006)

Anguisette said:


> But it's all good. Forums, Paint Shop Pro, and the lure of pretty graphics will heal me! *SAY AMEN SOMEBODY!*
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the support. Huggies.



AMEN! And it's good that you're healing... and it's wonderful to see you have such a positive attitude about things. Good for you! I find that inspirational.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 5, 2006)

- Bare Escentuals Bare Minerals makeup. The *only* one that does not break me out or cake up on me. I like it better than MAC Studio Fix and that is saying VOLUMES about the mineral stuff!

- Nailtiques formula 2 nail treatment. If you have weak thin nails like mine which peel off in layers like onion skins, this stuff works. The *only* way I can maintain groomed nails is by keeping a coat of this stuff on at all times.

- Sally Hansen lip plumper gloss. It works as well as the makeup boutique products like Lip Venom and whatnot. But cheaper. And actually tends to keep my lips moisturized too.

Those are the only three I am really jazzed about which I have been using consistently for a while now. 

Tracy


----------



## Anguisette (Jul 5, 2006)

Where can I find Nailtiques??? I used to have long nails but since my drug therapies changed mine split at the end in shingles and NOTHING is working.

I really miss having pretty hands.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 6, 2006)

I have bought Nailtiques at Ulta and some CVS pharmacies carry it too.

Tracy


----------



## truth38 (Jul 7, 2006)

Avon Anew products
Ladies and gentlemen these products are the best especially the anti-aging products such as Anew Alternative Intensive Age Treatment. These products are not greasy and they work really well. Usually I can catch a good campaign sale. True some are pricey but if you look at a lot of the campaigns you can get a bargain somewhere or even going to the Avons website you can get a good buy.


----------



## HappyFatChick (Jul 7, 2006)

I have a whole-house water filter and softener. It's awesome. You get filtered water out of every faucet. Good for dishes,hair,pipes,laundry,hands, etc.

I have an additional (Culligan carbon-type) filter in my kitchen faucet for drinking. The water tested perfect!

I know this one is going to sound funny, but it works really well for me. I got a free sample of Adidas 'Cool Sport' gel (for men?) and it works great! And I only use 1/4 the amount I used to use (of Secret gel.)


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 24, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> this spiral curling iron paired with Bumble and Bumble Does it all Spray - :wubu:
> Two days later and I am still a riot of sprial bouncy curls- Classic "Prom Hair"- <sigh... I miss the 80s>


Bump! (I love this thread) 

I did buy this curling iron at Target - though mine has a gold colored shaft, (*_giggle_*), not blue like in your pic. I think the different color has to do with the, um... girth? (*_giggle_*). 

Fantastic. Bouncy curls, even on my shoulder-length fine hair, long-lasting (without the Bumble stuff even) and a bonus I didn't expect - it made my normally-frizzy/fluffy-summer-hair really soft and smooth for the entire night! 

The iron heats up incredibly fast, and was really easy to use - I had anticipated a bit of a challenge since the barrel has a comparatively short clip to hold the hair section onto the iron (as opposed to traditional irons with a clamp the length of the entire iron shaft *_giggles again_*) - but this works well as long as your hair is near to one length. Layered styles might take a bit more patience. There's also an auto-shut-off feature, and a 'turbo-heat' button for those short on time, or, I would think, with thick or coarse hair.

Great suggestion, EP!


----------



## Carrie (Jul 24, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Bump! (I love this thread)
> 
> I did buy this curling iron at Target - though mine has a gold colored shaft, (*_giggle_*), not blue like in your pic. I think the different color has to do with the, um... girth? (*_giggle_*).
> 
> ...



Samantha and EP, do you have any sense of what length of hair it can handle? Mine is probably 8" or so past my shoulders, but is quite fine. I wonder how it would work on mine?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 24, 2006)

I think this would be great for your length, Carrie. I would imagine you would just select smaller sections of hair to curl at a time (which, imo would give a better overall look - less shirley-temple-ish). You might want the larger barrel though, since you'd likely want wider curls for your length. But there was only one style available at my local store:



.

It heats up quite fast (with 25 temp settings), and even has a 'turbo heat' feature which would serve you well since you'd be curling thicker amounts of hair. I think mine cost about $22 or so - so you'd have to decide if it's worth it for you to buy something just to experiment with (I live for stuff like that, lol - drawers full of hair products and doo-dads).

P.S. Suddenly I'm thinking about you as Shirley Temple. You actually could pull that look off quite brilliantly lol.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jul 24, 2006)

First! YEAH! Glad you like it Samantha! I love mine... 




Carrie said:


> Samantha and EP, do you have any sense of what length of hair it can handle? Mine is probably 8" or so past my shoulders, but is quite fine. I wonder how it would work on mine?


 
I think it would work for longer hair, I agree just smaller pieces. My hair is just to my shoulders and it is too short to make it all the way up to the top of the barrel. Maybe you could double roll, top then bottom? I would definitely use some sort of hair goop, that is designed to add hold. 

A random confession here, I have 5 different curling irons, and two flat irons..... The spiral one is by far my favorite. Though....I am looking for a 2+ inch barrel.

edited to add: 2+ inch barrel curling iron


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 24, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> First! YEAH! Glad you like it Samantha! I love mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Curling irons. Shoes. Interesting obsessions. Do they make your toes curl?


----------



## HappyFatChick (Jul 28, 2006)

This is not a beauty product (unless you count spot-free walls as beautiful) but it's SOOO worth sharing because it has worked.

Mr. Clean has these sponges that when you wet them, they become erasers for spots, streaks, scuffs, etc on your walls. I just used one and now do not have to repaint a room!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 28, 2006)

HappyFatChick said:


> This is not a beauty product (unless you count spot-free walls as beautiful) but it's SOOO worth sharing because it has worked.
> 
> Mr. Clean has these sponges that when you wet them, they become erasers for spots, streaks, scuffs, etc on your walls. I just used one and now do not have to repaint a room!


MR. Clean Magic Erasers.

Great product as long as you are not cleaning textured walls. Tried removing my little Picasso's masterpieces but after a few seconds of scrubbing they sheredded into oblivion.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 28, 2006)

hey neat, we already have this thread! i was honestly thinking of starting one if i hadn't found it. 
the only thing i am more devoted to (devotion measured in amount of cash spent, time spent shopping for and obsessing about, and pure glee upon acquisition) than clothing, are products. here a couple of things i cannot and will not ever live without:

1. pearatin - fortifying repairative serum. i honestly can't say enough about this stuff. it's amazing in every single way. it's a pretty light serum that you leave in before you blowdry or dry naturally, but it is so much more. i use it as an overnight deep conditioner, i add it to my hair color when i touch up or to the bleach when i lighten something, i mix it in with my lotion when my skin is especially dry, it's the closest thing to a perfect product that i have ever encountered. it's just good at everything i've used it for. and if you have kinda fine, limp hair like i do, i highly suggest skipping conditioner in the shower, and just using this when you get out. plus it gives you volume when you blowdry, which i do every single day, and my hair is shiny and pretty and healthy and not fried in any way. this is entirely due to pearatin. plus it smells like pears, ferchrissakes!

2.  l'oreal sblime glow daily moisturizer/self tanner. i adore this stuff. i was the last woman in the country on the self tanner train, i'm afraid, but this has converted me for life. for me it started with an attempt to mitigate the overwhelming bloodlessness of my complexion, and perhaps obscure the weird redness i get on my upper arms sometimes. however once i used it, i realized it's just hands down an amazing body moisturizer. my legs have never in my life felt softer or looked shimmerier, and it's pretty cheap compared to what i used to pay for super fancy body lotions. the tanning effect is pretty subtle and takes a little while to kick in, so if youre looking for more than a slightly-more-than-imperceptible color change, go one shade up from your skin tone (so if your skin is fair, use the one for medium skin tones, etc.). 

3. BeneFit's bluff dust powder. i never was really much of a powder fan, as i'm one of those gals who prefers her face to be kinda dewy and not like...matte. at all. but the reality of my skin type and my daily routine eventually led me to explore the world of ways to keep my foundation from melting off 10 seconds after i leave my apartment. on one of my powder odysseys, i stumbled across this stuff, which i absolutely love. it's very finely milled, very light and never results in cakeyness, and it's part of benefit's color-correcting line of concealers and stuff, meaning that it's buttermilk yellow in color. this does nothing short of miracles for those of us with redness in our complexions. trust me on this. 

4. i debated with myself for a little while as to whether i should even include this or not, since it's one of my most closely guarded secrets (just because it's so random, and if i went around spouting off about it nobody would really believe me anyway), but in case theres another poor soul out there reading this with my kind of problem skin, i'll bite the bullet. here's the deal: growing up, like in high school and stuff, i always had pretty good skin. as in, i never had too many zits, and i didn't ever really have to worry about what i used on it, as long as i kept it pretty clean. then, i entered my early-to-mid-twenties, and the shit hit the fan in a huge way. it seemed like overnight i developed the most horrible, oily, constantly broken-out skin i could ever imagine. i was at my wit's end, so i scraped together $150 and hauled my ass to the dermatologist. he gave me the most priceless advice about my skin that i'll probably ever hear, and it was:
wash your face with shampoo.
i know, i know. i said the same thing. but here's the deal: he obviously didn't mean just any old shampoo. he meant this stuff, which is second only to pearatin in my personal pantheon of hands-down wonder products:
 neutrogena T-Sal shampoo
the thing about this stuff is that it's meant to get rid of dandruff and scalp buildup, but the base itself is no different from any other facial cleanser you're apt to buy anywhere. the important part is that it's active ingredient is 3% salicylic acid, which is actually more salicylic than you're going to get in most prescription medicated acne washes. and if you're over the age of like, 20 and fighting breakouts, you're definitely going to want to take the salicylic route, as opposed to the benzoyl route (proactiv is an example of an acne treatment that relies on benzoyl, instead.). i just can't even adequately describe what an absolute godsend this stuff was, for me. it's amazing. AND! it's cheap. 6 bucks a bottle, available at any drugstore. you just can't beat that. seriously. 

ok, phew. that'll do for now.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 7, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Samantha and EP, do you have any sense of what length of hair it can handle? Mine is probably 8" or so past my shoulders, but is quite fine. I wonder how it would work on mine?


 
Carrie, I purchased a similar iron (http://www.conair.com/product_info.php?products_id=104)





and used it on my hair in Vegas. Once I got the hang of it, it was surprisingly easy, worked well on my long hair, giving it long, bouncy curls, and the curl held for the entire evening. That site lists this one for $25.99, but I didn't pay that much at Wal-Mart. If memory serves, it was around $18.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 7, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> this spiral curling iron paired with Bumble and Bumble Does it all Spray - :wubu:
> 
> Two days later and I am still a riot of sprial bouncy curls- Classic "Prom Hair"- <sigh... I miss the 80s>




How long did it take for you get your head all done. I bought one and I have a lot of trouble doing it. I think its cause my hair is layerd. WAAA I want curls.


----------



## Esme (Aug 8, 2006)

I haven't had a chance to get the Bare Escentuals stuff that Sammie recommended, but I did try Maybelline's Wonder Finish foundation... and let me tell you, I LIKE it. It has a mildly matte finish without looking fake. (I hate the "dewy" look on me... just looks like sweat) and it's cheap too. Under ten bucks a tube. Yay for cheap things that work!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 8, 2006)

Esme I've noticed that a lot of companies are making mineral foundation now, including Nutragena. I've always liked their products so that might be a way to try it, if you're interested.

Thanks to Friday and Tina, I'm AAAALLLLL about the shampoo cakes at Lush now. I got the one that smells like Karma (my favorite scent of theirs) and lemme tell you, I love it. It makes my hair shiny and soft and soooo yummy smelling that I just can't STAND myself.  It's definitely going to give Nioxin a run for its money, even though I know I need to keep using the Nioxin to thicken my hair. Oh and I got the shampoo cake for my daughter that has glitter in it and adds shine and she loves hers, too. So, Tina and Friday, thanks to you -- two new Lush heads.


----------



## HappyFatChick (Aug 8, 2006)

Freeman's new shampoos in the cool tropical bottles. The lime one makes my hair fluffy. The mango one made it kind of flat. (It was for dry or damaged hair I think. I just wanted to try it because I read rave reviews about it. For someone with dry/damaged hair, it might be great.)

I LOVE trying new shampoos and am still looking for a favorite. Everytime I find one I love, they stop making it!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Aug 10, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> How long did it take for you get your head all done. I bought one and I have a lot of trouble doing it. I think its cause my hair is layerd. WAAA I want curls.


 
At first forever! After a few tries, about 30 minutes---- but then again, I can take a really long time getting ready, it is my relaxation time so I don't mind.....


----------



## brambly (Aug 17, 2006)

Esme said:


> For example, I have red, dry bumpies on my upper arms and have never been able to fully get rid of them... until I tried _Savannah Bee Royal Jelly Body Butter_ from Bath and Body Works. I loofah my upper arms in the shower and then rub in the SBRJBB and my arms stay smooth all day.
> COLOR]




I used to have the same problem too. It was so annoying and unsightly, I hated to wear anything sleeveless. After researching the internet for what seemed like hours I came across this product. 

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?categoryId=C9404&id=P73509#ing

I used it each day for almost two months, and I now I just do maintenance applications. Its been almost two years now and my arms are still looking great, no bumpsyay!!


----------



## HappyFatChick (Aug 22, 2006)

In my never-ending search for the best, most amazing shampoo, I have found
a truly great one. It's Pureology. A friend sent me a sample bottle and I am in love! It's 'detoxify' (clarifying). It smells good enough to eat. The ingredients say: Certified Organic Botanicals of chamomile, aloe, rosemary... It left my hair squeaky clean, soft as silk, and fluffy. The conditioner which I use sparingly and mostly at the nape of the neck, says reconstruct/repair.

This stuff is insanely expensive. $8 for a 2 oz sample bottle. Everytime my hair moves I get a whiff. It smells great.

Would I buy a big bottle of it? Probably not. I like the silky, fluffy feel, but I prefer my hair to feel like heavy hair and not so light and fluffy.


----------



## Tina (Aug 22, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Esme I've noticed that a lot of companies are making mineral foundation now, including Nutragena. I've always liked their products so that might be a way to try it, if you're interested.
> 
> Thanks to Friday and Tina, I'm AAAALLLLL about the shampoo cakes at Lush now. I got the one that smells like Karma (my favorite scent of theirs) and lemme tell you, I love it. It makes my hair shiny and soft and soooo yummy smelling that I just can't STAND myself.  It's definitely going to give Nioxin a run for its money, even though I know I need to keep using the Nioxin to thicken my hair. Oh and I got the shampoo cake for my daughter that has glitter in it and adds shine and she loves hers, too. So, Tina and Friday, thanks to you -- two new Lush heads.



You're most welcome, Randi. Big brought me some fabulous facial toner that works for sensitive (roseacia) skin. I use it after applying the Baby Face solid face cleanser I picked up in Portland, and the Celestial facial moisturizer I got from the same place. They make my face feel wonderful! One of the group of gifts Big brought me is a lavender moisturizing bar that smells dreamy and relaxing, and karma soap (he's already bought me the perfume and lotion -- I adore that stuff, it reminds me of a 70's head shop), and some samples they gave him. I've been going back and forth between Nioxin shampoo and Lush's Rehab Shampoo, which he also spoiled me with. But I always finish with Nioxin's Scalp Therapy, which makes my scalp feel tingly and yummy. I'm definitely a Lush addict. :smitten:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 30, 2006)

Esme said:


> Do any of you have a great foundation to recommend? I have very fair skin, and have not found a good foundation that stays with me all day and doesn't turn orangey.
> 
> L'Oreal's "Infallible" failed
> Revlon's "Color Stay" left
> ...



Hi Esme
I also have very fair skin and I have some redness over my cheeks and tiny broken veins so I like my foundation to stay put. I also hate orange foundation! The best foundation I ever found is Clinique's Continuous Coverage foundation. http://www.clinique.co.uk/templates/products/sp_shaded.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CAT1028&PRODUCT_ID=PROD1053 It is in a tube and its quite thick. I mix a little foundation 50/50 with my moisturiser and then just apply it using my fingers. It doesn't streak, it gives gorgeous flawless coverage and it lasts all day or all night! AND they do lovely very pale shades. One tube of this lasts for months, so it isn't as expensive as it looks. Good luck 

oops just saw you found one that suits... good job!


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 30, 2006)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Hi Esme
> I also have very fair skin and I have some redness over my cheeks and tiny broken veins so I like my foundation to stay put. I also hate orange foundation! The best foundation I ever found is Clinique's Continuous Coverage foundation. http://www.clinique.co.uk/templates/products/sp_shaded.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CAT1028&PRODUCT_ID=PROD1053 It is in a tube and its quite thick. I mix a little foundation 50/50 with my moisturiser and then just apply it using my fingers. It doesn't streak, it gives gorgeous flawless coverage and it lasts all day or all night! AND they do lovely very pale shades. One tube of this lasts for months, so it isn't as expensive as it looks. Good luck


 I had some of this applied when my daughter and I had our makeup done for her senior pictures (I was in some of them) and I loved it! We went out on the town afterward, and my makeup was still flawless when I got home that night at 1:30 am!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 30, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I had some of this applied when my daughter and I had our makeup done for her senior pictures (I was in some of them) and I loved it! We went out on the town afterward, and my makeup was still flawless when I got home that night at 1:30 am!



I've worn it for more years than I care to remember lol and yes, I remember being in hot discos (yes thats how long ago - they were called discos lol), getting home at 3.30am and my foundation looked gorgeous. Nicer than when it was applied - maybe because it had ...sunk in or something? lol Nice to hear from someone else as impressed with it as I am lol.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 30, 2006)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I've worn it for more years than I care to remember lol and yes, I remember being in hot discos (yes thats how long ago - they were called discos lol), getting home at 3.30am and my foundation looked gorgeous. Nicer than when it was applied - maybe because it had ...sunk in or something? lol Nice to hear from someone else as impressed with it as I am lol.


 BTW...welcome to the forums, Ms Beautiful Ruby Ripples  Glad to see you here!


----------



## BrandyJuggs (Aug 30, 2006)

Esme said:


> Do any of you have a great foundation to recommend? I have very fair skin, and have not found a good foundation that stays with me all day and doesn't turn orangey.
> 
> L'Oreal's "Infallible" failed
> Revlon's "Color Stay" left
> ...


Mary Kay works best for me! I'm very fair skinned as well...and if you buy it and don't like it you can return it for a credit! I prefer the liquid with a poder but they also the liquid to powder or whatever it's called LOL


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 30, 2006)

Esme said:


> After talking with MoonGoddess yesterday and finding out about some products she loves, I thought it might be helpful to some of us to share products that really work well for us with others. Maybe I'm cheap, but I hate buying a new product and not knowing if it's going to work as promised.
> 
> For example, I have red, dry bumpies on my upper arms and have never been able to fully get rid of them... until I tried _Savannah Bee Royal Jelly Body Butter_ from Bath and Body Works. I loofah my upper arms in the shower and then rub in the SBRJBB and my arms stay smooth all day.
> 
> ...



I love that you started this thread, Esme!

My number one favourite product of all time HAS to be Liz Earle's Cleanse & Polish Hot Cloth Cleanser. I have a fair sensitive dry complexion, which used to get actual dry plaques of skin on my face in winter, no matter how much I moisturised. Until I used this. It is just fantastic. Its mild but thorough and it get rids of blackheads too. it is so gentle that you can rub it onto your eye area to remove stubborn mascara and it doesnt sting. My son of almost 16 has acne and its brilliant to help clear his skin too. This product scored the highest score of any beauty product ever in The Beauty Bible. Its all natural great quality ingredients AND its not too expensive! lol http://www.lizearle.com/products_details.php?range=1&groupid=1&mnuid=1

My number two product is another of Liz Earle's items - it's called Eyebright. It is THE most deliciously soothing and cooling liquid for hot itchy hayfever eyes, or puffy eyes. It also takes eye makeup off painlessly and non greasily. If you keep a bottle of this in the fridge and put some on two pads then relax for ten minutes, you feel revived - lovely stuff! http://www.lizearle.com/products_details.php?range=2&groupid=8

My next item is Boots No.7 Full Impact Mascara. I used Avon's Astonishing Lengths mascara since it came out and although I loved the length of my lashes, it smudged dreadfully under my eyes within an hour and I don't put mascara on my lower lashes! A friend told me about the Full Impact one and I love it! Not QUITE the length of the Avon one but almost, and thicker lashes, and virtually no smudging. I think this might be a British product.
http://www.boots.com/brandtreatment...sp?productid=1057346&classificationid=1031773

My last item is BenEFit's Bathina Body so fine. It's the most heavenly rose scented body balm. Its a lovely pink colour and you apply it to your skin with a black velvet pad. It makes the skin feel like nothing else does... velvety soft and with the most delicious light old-fashioned rose scent. It also comes in the most gorgeous tin - irresistable!http://www.hqhair.com/code/products...12641&FeaturedProduct=8516&pID=1&Afcode=ptech


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 30, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> BTW...welcome to the forums, Ms Beautiful Ruby Ripples  Glad to see you here!



Why thankyou so much for such a kind welcome, Ms tres jolie Joy Joy! (okay, I know that was crap, but it's nearly 2am! )


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 12, 2006)

brambly said:


> I used to have the same problem too. It was so annoying and unsightly, I hated to wear anything sleeveless. After researching the internet for what seemed like hours I came across this product.
> http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?categoryId=C9404&id=P73509#ing
> I used it each day for almost two months, and I now I just do maintenance applications. Its been almost two years now and my arms are still looking great, no bumpsyay!!



You, so TOTALLY rock. 

Little did I know that those red bumps were something called "keratosis pilaris", a genetic follicular disease typified by "chicken skin" or bumpiness on the surface of the skin




(that's not me, btw lol. Mine wasn't that bad) . I didn't think it was a big deal when I got it on my upper arms - I've seen it on SO many fat people, so I thought it was just one of those things. But then it started to appear on my forearms, and I went to a dermatologist. The product that _she_ recommend did nothing - but the KP Duty



that YOU recommended *is* working! Fabulous stuff. Hella expensive at $40 or so for a small tube that goes _really _fast (I estimate I'll need about 8 tubes or so for a full 2 months of initial treatment), but it's absolutely worth it.

Thank you!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Sep 12, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> You, so TOTALLY rock.
> 
> Little did I know that those red bumps were something called "keratosis pilaris", a genetic follicular disease typified by "chicken skin" or bumpiness on the surface of the skin (that's not me, btw lol. Mine wasn't that bad) . I didn't think it was a big deal when I got it on my upper arms - I've seen it on SO many fat people, so I thought it was just one of those things. But then it started to appear on my forearms, and I went to a dermatologist. The product that _she_ recommend did nothing - but the KP Duty that YOU recommended *is* working! Fabulous stuff. Hella expensive at $40 or so for a small tube that goes _really _fast (I estimate I'll need about 8 tubes or so for a full 2 months of initial treatment), but it's absolutely worth it.
> 
> Thank you!


 
Hmmmm AMlactin 12% Moisturixing Lotion (generic type, your pharmacist will know what you are looking for) it is the high lactic acid content that that is doing good.... It is also over the counter at 5% or 10%, I can't remember. The price is around 12 bucks for 8 ounces. Might be worth a try for the price.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 13, 2006)

I did try it. That's what the dermatologist recommended. Didn't work.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 16, 2006)

Sam, I MUST try that. Always had those bumps (on my upper arm). I wonder if it'll work!!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 29, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Little did I know that those red bumps were something called "keratosis pilaris", a genetic follicular disease typified by "chicken skin" or bumpiness on the surface of the skin. I didn't think it was a big deal when I got it on my upper arms - I've seen it on SO many fat people, so I thought it was just one of those things. But then it started to appear on my forearms, and I went to a dermatologist. The product that _she_ recommend did nothing - but the KP Duty
> 
> 
> 
> that YOU recommended *is* working! Fabulous stuff.



I'm such an idjit...I actually went to my friendly neighborhood Seph today and bought some only to notice when I got home that my upper arms are all clear! Which makes me think some of the vitamins I've been rocking hard the last few weeks cleared it up? (Or was it longer than that?) I've been taking lots of B, C...I dunno 

This stuff looks great, in any case!! Not to mention Winter Is Coming, which is such an earthly battle in this town, a battle not to dry up and fly away...can only help.

Thanks again for the recommendation, ladies. Slather, slather!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 8, 2006)

No, not a vibrator. But I finally got this in the mail. It's a lotion dispenser you can use on the parts of your back you can't reach! I'd much rather have a guy with good warm hands take care of it (on a regular basis I mean here) but for now this rocks. I hate feeling that itch in the middle of my back! Esp in winter.

In other health/product news: While my arm bumps have gone away (people were talking about that here) I have been having excema breakouts on the parts of me where my skin is driest (elbows, etc.). Ungh. Never had it before, and I don't like it. However, it's too early to say for sure, but taking nettle tea combined with using a healing salve my woo-woo groovy ex-midwife herbally focused friend sent me seem to really be working! I need to find out what's in this salve--real shea butter, I want to say, the stuff that's kind of grainy but melts beautifully in the skin--but it's the only thing I've tried that really works. And nettle tea seems to *really* work. Dayum. So thrilled not to be takin Cortisone.

That's my product news for now. Anybody have anything else to recommend?


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 8, 2006)

some things that I am into now are....

Kiss My Face tinted moisturizer, I love this stuff, you can get it online or in health food stores. 

Burt's Bees lip shimmers, the colors are wonderful for my skin tone and I love the way they make my lips feel, I'm addicted to guava and watermelon for the fall and winter, in the summer I use the lighter champagne color. 

Aussie volume mousse-gel fusion, this stuff makes my layers look so good and gives my hair bounce and body. 

Bobbi Brown Everything mascara

White eyeliner to line the inside of my lower lashes, makes my eyes seem wide open, I get mine at Sally Beauty or just use Wet"n"Wild.

Softsoap body wash in mango and pomegranate, yum!!


----------



## Esme (Jan 7, 2007)

As we start a new year, I thought I'd sort of sum up some of my favorite products of 2006. (Yes, I know I need to get a life!)

Favorite moisturizing lotion: Johnson's 24 hour moisturizer. Really lasts!!

Favorite scented lotion: Bath & Body Works "Wickedly Hot Chocolate" is delicious!

Favorite inexpensive mascara: I used to be a Great Lash girl, but this stuff, recommended by Ruby Ripples, is even better. Avon Astonishing Lengths waterproof mascara. Best evah!

Favorite new foundation: I've been on the hunt for a new foundation and went through several. My new foundation of choice is Maybellene's Instant Age Rewind... with spf 18. Is smooth and natural-looking. As a plus, my skin feels great and is protected too!

Favorite bra: Still the LB cotton plunge... all colors and patterns with good lift and staying power.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 7, 2007)

My daughter Rachael (BBWmodel) and I were Christmas shopping at Bath & Body works just before the holiday, and we found a fabulous new scent that we both just love!! It is the Very Festive Pomegranate. We've bought the body splash spray, body lotion, and Rachael uses the shower gel. The fragrance is spicy berry and just lovely. Guy is digging the way we both smell right now. I'm off to ebay to stock up on enough to last us till next Christmas when they bring it back again.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Jan 7, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I absolutely love Arbonne products. They are completely all natural and about the only thing that doesn't make me have some sort of reaction.
> 
> I especially love the daily adjusting shampoo and conditioner. I was initally put off by the price..about 20 bucks a bottle..but it lasted for a good 2 months and my hair has never been healthier.
> 
> ...



That was going to be what I said was my favorite - my sister sells Arbonne and I LOVE the face cleanser because I have extremely sensitive and insanely dry skin especially in the winter and it does miracles. I also like the lotion and have found that it works a lot better than even my Lubriderm that I was a junkie for. 

I also like Nuetrogena Lip Moisturizer which also has SPF 15. 

As for hair care products I've only used Rocco Altobelli for years. It's great products that are made by a salon here in MN.


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 11, 2007)

I love Aussie products in general... and they're super cheap! My favorite is the dual personality shampoo/conditioner. 

I really like lotion from bath and body works. If you find a scent that you really like, it's perfect, the lotion moisturizes all day, and when you move just right you can smell it... it's perfection.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 11, 2007)

For skincare, I really like Murad products - my skin feels moisturized but not so slick that you could fry chicken on it...that tends to happen with oily skin, such as mine.

I love Origin's Paradise Found Body Polish for the weekends I can't get to the spa...Oh and the Ginger line is the perfect winter treat as well.

Solar Balm/Oil is wonderful for my dry cuticles - in the winter they tend to look awful and this helps get them in tip top shape.

I heart Carol's Daughter products - I have natural hair and the herbal shampoos, conditioners and hair dresses all leave my hair feeling soft and silky without being weighed down. 

I also love Miss Jessies products - Lovely for any women with naturally curly, wavy or kinky hair. Truly a Goddess send!


----------



## Tooz (Jan 11, 2007)

I swear by Px Anywear powder foundation and MAC Viva Glam V lipstick.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 11, 2007)

Esme said:


> I hate buying a new product and not knowing if it's going to work as promised.




http://www.makeupalley.com/product/


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 15, 2007)

You might have seen the commercials for this. I don't really know what possessed me to buy it, since I rarely believe that these things work, but I'm quite impressed with this product after 2 weeks of use. I use it on both a stall shower, and a tub-enclosure with a nylon shower curtain (with a curved rod). After only one use, I saw a noticeable effect on the ever-present stubborn black marks on the caulk near the tub... it's definitely disappearing slowly. It has a pleasant scent, doesn't leave the tub slippery and cuts down on hours-long cleaning sessions to remove those stubborn black spots. It eliminated the mildew smell on my shower curtain, and will save me from machine washing it as often as I've had to previously. 

It comes with a shower caddy, which is great... since it hangs on the shower head and will displace any caddies you have there. The only adjustments I've had to make is removing the face cloth from the in-shower towel rod (it will lighten some fabrics), and moving the soap to the provided shower caddy. 

This link gives you more information, and includes this coupon. Without the coupon, I think it cost about $20, including the caddy, batteries, and 2 bottles of the liquid cleaner. Well worth the cost.

Now if they'd just make one that did the dusting


----------



## KaliCurves (Feb 15, 2007)

OOOOO i got to try this, I have a hard time with foundations because the matte on or make me look orange.



Ruby Ripples said:


> Hi Esme
> I also have very fair skin and I have some redness over my cheeks and tiny broken veins so I like my foundation to stay put. I also hate orange foundation! The best foundation I ever found is Clinique's Continuous Coverage foundation. http://www.clinique.co.uk/templates/products/sp_shaded.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CAT1028&PRODUCT_ID=PROD1053 It is in a tube and its quite thick. I mix a little foundation 50/50 with my moisturiser and then just apply it using my fingers. It doesn't streak, it gives gorgeous flawless coverage and it lasts all day or all night! AND they do lovely very pale shades. One tube of this lasts for months, so it isn't as expensive as it looks. Good luck
> 
> oops just saw you found one that suits... good job!


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 15, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> You might have seen the commercials for this. I don't really know what possessed me to buy it, since I rarely believe that these things work, but I'm quite impressed with this product after 2 weeks of use. I use it on both a stall shower, and a tub-enclosure with a nylon shower curtain (with a curved rod). After only one use, I saw a noticeable effect on the ever-present stubborn black marks on the caulk near the tub... it's definitely disappearing slowly. It has a pleasant scent, doesn't leave the tub slippery and cuts down on hours-long cleaning sessions to remove those stubborn black spots. It eliminated the mildew smell on my shower curtain, and will save me from machine washing it as often as I've had to previously.
> 
> It comes with a shower caddy, which is great... since it hangs on the shower head and will displace any caddies you have there. The only adjustments I've had to make is removing the face cloth from the in-shower towel rod (it will lighten some fabrics), and moving the soap to the provided shower caddy.
> 
> ...



WHOA I want this! I hate cleaning the bathtub. Seriously: it is the job I hate more than any other. UGH. This might be a worthwhile investment... hmmm...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 18, 2007)

Fat Girl Bumps! Anybody else get them? I know someone (I think Misty?) mentioned the bumps on the arms - anyone else get bumps (acne, I think) on the back of their thighs? Has anyone successfully gotten rid of this? If so, how? 

Thanks!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 18, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Fat Girl Bumps! Anybody else get them? I know someone (I think Misty?) mentioned the bumps on the arms - anyone else get bumps (acne, I think) on the back of their thighs? Has anyone successfully gotten rid of this? If so, how?
> 
> Thanks!



It was me..go back a couple of pages in the thread..SamanthaNY posted something about them..You can't miss it!


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 18, 2007)

Okay, I've mentioned in a few other places that I recently was successful at straightening my own hair - and here is why: 

Farouk CHI Original Ceramic Ionic Flat Iron

It is THE BEST thing I've ever used on my hair. It's easy, quick, and the most effective flattener I've ever come near. 

In the past I'd purchased a flat iron at the drug store, probably spent about 30-40 bucks, but it was AWFUL. My hair is curly, as you guys know, and when I "flattened" it it just made flat crushed waves, never an actual straight piece of hair. It was ridiculous, time consuming and I gave up a long, long time ago. 

This Christmas a friend gave me this iron. She had purchased one for herself and loved it, figured I'd never spend the money on it myself (it's professional quality, one of the reasons it's so expensive) and bought me one to try. She said if I didn't like it I could sell it on ebay for a bunch of loot... LOL  

I mentioned straightening to my hairdresser, she told me she'd show me how, and the iron she uses??? Chi! Same exact one. She was surprised I had it because they're so pricey. 

I like this SO much that if I had just borrowed someone's to try, I'd buy it. If it broke, I'd replace it. 

Here is me with "regular" hair, and straightened (by myself! - sorry the flash was so bright, but oh well): 

View attachment curls.jpg


View attachment straight.jpg


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Feb 18, 2007)

AnnMarie..........I have always LOVED your curly hair..........it looks like a gal's "fantasy hair" to me....this is the term a theatre director calls hair that is so lovely it looks like a princess or Juliet type. I LOVE it!

AND I don't have it........LOL! Mine is the stick straight hair that my Mom used to call "horse hair!" 

I guess this falls into the category of the grass is always greener and you always want what you don't have! LOL!

You are a knockout with curly or straight hair, girl!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 18, 2007)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> AnnMarie..........I have always LOVED your curly hair..........it looks like a gal's "fantasy hair" to me....this is the term a theatre director calls hair that is so lovely it looks like a princess or Juliet type. I LOVE it!
> 
> AND I don't have it........LOL! Mine is the stick straight hair that my Mom used to call "horse hair!"
> 
> ...



Awww, Kara, thanks.  I LOVE my curly hair too, after years of coming to terms with those damn "do as they want" curls. I would never, ever want my hair permanently straight, it's just really foreign to me.

However, I really like the option of doing something different every once in a while. I have to admit though, I sort of felt like a traitor when it was straight that night... like I was being unfaithful to the curly locks! lol  

It's along the same lines as my wanting to go back and get a contact lense RX so that I can pop in a pair every once in a while for a "spec-less" look.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 18, 2007)

I saw the thing about the arms, Misty.  That was great, and really helpful. I'm talking about the thighs, though. Different kind of bumps there. Have you (or has anyone else) been able to get rid of them? What causes them?

Thanks!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 18, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I saw the thing about the arms, Misty.  That was great, and really helpful. I'm talking about the thighs, though. Different kind of bumps there. Have you (or has anyone else) been able to get rid of them? What causes them?
> 
> Thanks!



I don't have bumps on my thighs..sorry..that wasn't me. I guess I should pay better attention!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 18, 2007)

On the backs of the thighs? Really? I thought it was something common to most SSBBWs. Maybe not.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 18, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> On the backs of the thighs? Really? I thought it was something common to most SSBBWs. Maybe not.



Nope..no bumps..my main problem lately has been a rash on the back of my knees..It's only started since I lost all that weight...If I could gain it back..I would just to not have this happen!


----------



## crazygrad (Feb 18, 2007)

Misty-
The new pic is very cute!

About bumps- I like Derma Doctors KP Duty. Works great if you have keratitis pilaris (I probabaly spelled that wrong). Its also a good moisturizer and has a decent scent- some lotions that work well stink.

Sephora has it. Pretty expensive, but sometimes the have a two-fer deal.

Another one I like for dry skin- Ole Henrikson Body Sleek- nice, smooth, smells great with a cool liquid texture. Yum! (again- sephora)


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 18, 2007)

crazygrad said:


> Misty-
> The new pic is very cute!



Thank you


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 18, 2007)

Crazy grad - is that what you get on the back of your legs? i have no idea what's going on back there, as I can't really see. lol


----------



## crazygrad (Feb 18, 2007)

I think KP is most common on the arms, but I guess you can get it on the legs.

Its tiny red bumps, sometimes called "chicken skin." Its not dangerous or contagious, but most people find it, uh... unappealing.


----------



## crazygrad (Feb 18, 2007)

OKay- you can get it on arms, legs, torso and less common- the face. Caused by a build up of something (?) in the follicle which causes the bump. 
KP duty is a moisturizer, and has glycolic acid to prevent the build up. Also has clinical levels of urea to treat the condition. If you use a glycolic, make sure you a sunscreen- it increases sun sensitivity.


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 19, 2007)

I was in the mood to buy makeup since I've been on a makeup buying mortarium. I can't afford the brands I typically like, so I did some internet sleuthing and came up with this two companies:

www.pureluxecosmetics.com
http://www.fyrinnae.com/

The above two companies sell eyeshadow pigments. They're loose, and arrive in a small jar. I didn't order the full sized ones. Sample sizes are 1/4 teaspoon. While that seems like an incredibly small amount, it each jar will have about 50 uses. Their samples run from $1.00 a jar to $1.75. There is an incredible range of colors, and the last power was very good. It did not fade or crease. You apply them by using a slightly damp eyeshadow brush.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 27, 2007)

I was reading this thread and had to try a spiral curl iron. I have shoulder length hair and like to play with my shorter length (i had 10 inches cut off in Nov). After trying two stores that didnt have one i found a con air one similar to the ones talked about on this thread and I tried it this afternoon for the first time. I have to say that i love the results!! It's super cute. As i type this I'm downloading a pic or two for you to see the results. I am curious how long the curls last. I usually cant hold much of a curl in my hair. Anyhoo, here are the results. I'm glad you guys mentioned it. I have been wanting to do my hair like this for a while and regular irons weren't working for me.  

View attachment hair.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 27, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> I was reading this thread and had to try a spiral curl iron. I have shoulder length hair and like to play with my shorter length (i had 10 inches cut off in Nov). After trying two stores that didnt have one i found a con air one similar to the ones talked about on this thread and I tried it this afternoon for the first time. I have to say that i love the results!! It's super cute. As i type this I'm downloading a pic or two for you to see the results. I am curious how long the curls last. I usually cant hold much of a curl in my hair. Anyhoo, here are the results. I'm glad you guys mentioned it. I have been wanting to do my hair like this for a while and regular irons weren't working for me.



Such a cute pic, Megan!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, adorable!


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 27, 2007)

Megan that's so cute... I've though of trying one those to get "super curls" for the days when my hair is not quite as curly as others. You've inspired me to maybe give it a shot!


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 28, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Such a cute pic, Megan!



Thank you  I never noticed how long my face is when it's skinnier lol


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 28, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Wow, adorable!



Thank you  5 hours later and the curls are still holding.. That's a record for me


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 28, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Megan that's so cute... I've though of trying one those to get "super curls" for the days when my hair is not quite as curly as others. You've inspired me to maybe give it a shot!



Thank you! I have always had stick straight hair and envied you curly headed people. Then when i was 18 or so my hair got wavy for some reason.. It's not straight but not curly.. I still like curly. I would perm it but my experience with perms is they fall out after a couple of weeks for me..


----------



## Tina (Feb 28, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I was in the mood to buy makeup since I've been on a makeup buying mortarium. I can't afford the brands I typically like, so I did some internet sleuthing and came up with this two companies:
> 
> www.pureluxecosmetics.com
> http://www.fyrinnae.com/
> ...



Jill, you always find the coolest stuff cheap. Dunno how you do it, but I loves ya for it!  

Megan, your hair looks adorable. Which iron did you get? You said ConAir, but is it a specific model that works better than the others?


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 28, 2007)

I dont know if it works better than any others, it was my only choice after trying three stores in my shopping limited town. IT's model RV076C by Revlon (oops thought it was a conair lol) I was drawn to the fact that it's a ceramic iron. It was about 20 dollars and fit my price range too. It took me about 45 minutes to do all my hair but it's still curly the day after. I have REALLY thick fine hair so that's why it took forever. (I hold the record for the number of foils at my salon when i get highlights lol)


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 6, 2007)

I just love Jason Tall Grass shampoo. My hair is very fine, so I'm sensitive to anything that weighs it down or might be harmful. I initially picked up this shampoo at a health food store because it has no SLS (lauryl sulfates and/or sodium laurel sulfates - a foaming agent, said to be bad for hair and scalp). It's by far the best shampoo I've ever used, and leaves my hair fluffy, soft and full of body. It also doesn't build up - with other shampoos I find they just don't work (as in, they don't produce the same great result they did at the beginning) after a while, but that's not the case with this, after using it for about 2 years (I do alternate with some other volumizing shampoos, but only occasionally). The absence of a foaming agent is noticeable at first (I sometimes repeat shampooing, but only if my hair is really dirty), but not something that would keep me from using the product. 

Here's the shpiel from a website: _"No Lauryl/Laureth Sulfates Fortified with Natural Grasses, Wheat Protein and Aloe Vera Gel. Strengthens and Smoothes Hair Shaft Adding Elasticity and Shine. Tall Grass High-Protein Shampoo for all hair types. This gentle botanical shampoo, formulated with mild, plant-based surfactants thoroughly emulsifies all residue on scalp and hair without dryness or irritation. Frees hair follicles of all clogging debris. Natural Grasses, Whole Wheat Proteins, Horsetail and other plant extracts strengthen and smooth the hair shaft to protect against environmental damage. Adds a healthy shine, fullness and elasticity to hair. Facilitates wet and dry combing. Keeps hair cleaner and glossier longer.

Ingredients: Extract of Barley Grass, Wheat Grass, Rye Grass, Alfalfa and Spirulina, Purified Soft Water, Sodium Myreth Sulfate, Decyl Glucoside, Lauryl Glucoside, Aloe Vera Gel, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Chamomile Extract, Cocobetaine, Comfrey Extract, Cocamphoacetate, Marigold Extract, Soyamide MEA, Green Tea Extract, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Horsetail Extract (silica), Lauramide MEA, Panthenol (pro-B5 vitamin), Tocopheryl Acetate (vitamin E), Retinyl Palmitate (vitamin A), Citric Acid (pH balanced), Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Extract of Peppermint Leaf, Watercress"_

It is more expensive than your average Target-bought shampoo. About $8-$14 for a 17.5 oz bottle depending on where you buy, but for me, it's more than worth that price.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 6, 2007)

Someone asked me what conditioners I use with that shampoo, so I thought I'd reply here, just to share. 

I do one of two things: To help with combing out and give my hair some extra body, I'll use Pantene Pro V Sheer Volume (note, NOT the 2-in-1 stuff, just the straight conditioner) in the shower. It works well, doesn't weigh my hair down (though, I use it sparingly), and smells nice. In warmer weather (my hair fluffs up like an angry tabby), or if my hair has a lot of drying product in it, I'll use the conditioner _without _shampooing. You'd think with fine hair, that would weigh it down - but it doesn't as long as it's already fluffed by humidity or product. And it's a nice break from frequent shampooing, too. It's fairly inexpensive, $3-4 perhaps - available at Target and such. 





The other option is Bumble and Bumble Curl Conscious Creme. I can't remember if I got it from a recommendation here, or if I just tried it based on how much I loved the Does It All Spray. Anyway... my hair borders on wavy to curly, but can get quite straight and flat in dry, winter weather. The Curl Conscious Creme is lovely and rich - but I learned to use about a third of what they recommend, and put it on my damp hair after the shower (note: if I use the CCC, I don't condition in the shower - it would be too much). I let my hair dry naturally, with just some light scrunching ever few minutes, and voila! Healthy, bouncy curls with some real staying power. I haven't tried it with blowdrying, but I imagine it's as good if not better. 





Note that there are different variations of this product: fine to medium, kinky chick, medium to thick, and possibly others. Mine says 'wavy woman', if that helps at all. 

Good stuff!


----------



## Tooz (Mar 10, 2007)

Okay, so Victoria's Secret has megaslutty ads and too-small clothing/undies, but I LOVE their bath and beauty stuff.
I am in love with their Beauty Rush Grapefruit Blast lotion. Strong enough that you don't need the use the body spray. I also love pretty much every color of their Beauty Rush lipglosses. I'd recommend them to anyone-- there are like 40 flavors/tints. They're 7 dollars US or 2 for 10. They're worth dealing with the snooty saleswomen to get.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 12, 2007)

Neutrogena, Make-up Remover Cleansing Towelettes 

Wow - best thing I have found to take off eye makeup. Cuts right through liquid liner, way too much eyeshadow, and big big mascara. I have tried most of the higher end stuff and nothing has worked as well. Easy to use, has not irritated my skin or eyes.


----------



## Suze (Mar 15, 2007)

*YSL volume mascara
*I.d Bare Escentuals makeup
*Face/skin products from Weleda (especially their lipbalm)
*Face and body brush from The Body Shop (the best brushes is from TBS!)
*ModelCo Eyebrow kit
*Helena Rubinstein Magic Concealer
* Dermalogica Skin Smoothing Cream (expensive, but so worth it!)
and much, much more...


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 15, 2007)

Calm to your senses by Origins. Simply amazing...smells wonderful and really helps me relax and unwind.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 15, 2007)

It's been a while since I read through this thread, so apologies if this item has already been mentioned.

It's the Neutrogena "Advanced Solutions" Microdermabrasion System (about $30). I've never done much for my skin other than wash it, and recently decided I probably should start putting some effort into it so I don't kick myself in 20 years. I've only used this four times so far, but I'm already liking the result. I've also tried using it on my hands with the lotion that's left after doing my face, and it makes them softer too.

A slightly cheaper way to do this would be to just buy a jar of the replacement cream and use it on a washcloth since it's really the grit in the cream that does the exfoliating. I think that would be rougher on your skin though.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 19, 2007)

Firstly, I must just say thank you to RoxynChicago. Way back in November, she posted this item on her Amazon Wish List, and I scammed it for my own. It's the Fresh Direct Fragrance Chronicles. 




Sort of a sampler pack of... well, I can't say it any better than they can: _"Fresh Index Fragrance Chronicles is a library of distinct fragrances. Top notes beckon like the opening pages of a favorite book; heart notes captivate like the arching plot; finally, the drydown offers a lasting impresison. This traveling library, featuring fifteen Fresh classics, invites you to become your own perfumer... contains 15 x 5ml bottles of: Bergamot Citrus, Bulgarian Rose, Cucumber Baie, Fleurs de Chocolat, Fig Apricot, Geranium Pepper, Patchouli Pure, Pear Cassis, Pomegranate Anise, Redcurrant Basil, Sandalwood Vert, Tangerine Lychee, Tobacco Caramel, Tuberosa, Violet Moss"_

And I must say, I've been enjoying it ever since I received it at Christmas. Truly one of the best gifts I've ever received, and it's been quite an adventure trying out all the wonderful scents. 

The chronicle index doesn't seem to be available at the moment, but many of the fragrances are - and needless to say, I highly recommend them.

Thanks again, Roxy. I don't think you've been around in quite a while - hope you're still reading.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 19, 2007)

Love this. It's silly, goofy and fun - but it WORKS, it's quiet, and I don't have to have anything on my counter to open cans anymore. 







We bought ours at Target. Highly recommended.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 6, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, I've mentioned in a few other places that I recently was successful at straightening my own hair - and here is why:
> 
> Farouk CHI Original Ceramic Ionic Flat Iron
> 
> It is THE BEST thing I've ever used on my hair. It's easy, quick, and the most effective flattener I've ever come near.




*Best. Hair. Appliance. Ever!* 
I got one of these right after AM posted about this, and this thing is absolutely amazing. I have long hair and can straighten all of it in _12 minutes _with this. I had a cheapo ConAir one previously and it's on its way to Goodwill. Heats up in about 3 minutes, too. 

Before I straighten, I use the Bumble & Bumble Does It All spray that Evil Princess recommended a long while back.

I have some pictures I finally downloaded from my camera tonight. I'll post them in the long hair thread if I can dig it up.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 6, 2007)

Found the thread. Posted them here:
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=402983#post402983


----------



## jamie (Apr 6, 2007)

I have two products that I have fallen madly in love with lately.

The first is the Dove Creamy Oil Body Wash...it is creamy and silky and makes my skin feel ubersoft, all with this heavenly sent of Cherry and Almond. I can't wait to get up and take my shower in the morning because it is so nice. Also makes shaving easier because it is so moisturizing.







The second is Maybelline's Superstay Silky foundation. My skin is really not pretty and this evens it out, gives your skin a great tone, it has SPF, and I swear, my cheeks have never been softer...I keep telling the boy to touch them.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 6, 2007)

I posted this once, and no one much cared - but I took my own advice and bought it, and it's been the best.thing.ever. So I thought I'd share it here in case it might help someone else. 

To preface, I HATE EXERCISE. We're not talking dislike, or would-rather-not... but *HATE*. I have a bad knee, so most anything that will do me any good causes me significant pain, and I'm not able to sustain a good cardiac level for any meaning amount of time. Until this: 






It's called The Resistance Chair, and there's an optional mini-bike accessory (I bought another, bigger magnetic pedaler than shown here). It's designed primarily for elderly users, but it's come under categories for fat people because it has a 400 pound capacity. See the arm thingies? It has these resistance bands in two positions, so your arms can get a real workout. Plus - you can be using the bicycle at the same time... hello, cardio! 

I found this because I had decided to buy an at-home exercise bicycle - but most of the reasonably priced models have a weight capacity of 250 pounds. To get something with a high weight capacity meant the price went up to about $1000 and it was the size and weight of a Buick. I'd pay that if I had to, but the resistance chair is MUCH better, and offers a range of exercises for more than just my legs. Plus, there's the comfort of an actual, sturdy chair, and not some icky bicycle seat. The Chair also folds up for easy storage, is light enough for me to easily carry, and takes up much less room than a full exercise bike would. I bought the chair, a different pedaler, a seat cushion, extra resistance bands, a rubber mat to put it all on... and the total bill came to about $400. That may sound pricey to some of you - but consider that *IT GETS ME TO EXERCISE*. That's a cheap price if it accomplishes that remarkable feat. 

The only drawback I've found is that the pedaler tends to move around if it's being used vigorously. The one shown in the pic above is a 'mini-stroke' pedaler that they've attached as shown (I don't know if that comes with the mini-stroke or not). I didn't choose that one because I wanted one for more of a workout (that one is mainly for circulation). Emple is designing some ways to fasten it down for me, so that should rectify that problem.

Even after just two weeks I can already feel a difference in my overall health. I'm not as stiff as I was before, and there's less joint soreness overall. My legs feel stronger, and I even notice a positive difference in my breathing when exerting myself. This, finally, is exercise that I don't hate. I even look forward to doing it because there's little to no pain involved. Who'da thunk! 

Highly recommended!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 6, 2007)

jamie said:


> I have two products that I have fallen madly in love with lately.
> 
> The first is the Dove Creamy Oil Body Wash...it is creamy and silky and makes my skin feel ubersoft, all with this heavenly sent of Cherry and Almond. I can't wait to get up and take my shower in the morning because it is so nice. Also makes shaving easier because it is so moisturizing.
> 
> ...




I second the Dove Cream Oil Body Wash - simply amazing! Leaves skin oh so soft; I use it at night. Love this product!


----------



## Esme (Apr 10, 2007)

My new favorite product is for girls like me with very fine hair. My stylist used something new on me last time and I LOVE IT! I used to use Superstar by TIGI, but this product works much better and is less sticky. My hair feels fuller, and yet is still soft and natural-feeling. For me it's worth the $16.00 ticket price. 

Small Talk- 3 in 1 hair care product... by TIGI. YAY!


----------



## DeniseW (Apr 12, 2007)

Esme said:


> My new favorite product is for girls like me with very fine hair. My stylist used something new on me last time and I LOVE IT! I used to use Superstar by TIGI, but this product works much better and is less sticky. My hair feels fuller, and yet is still soft and natural-feeling. For me it's worth the $16.00 ticket price.
> 
> Small Talk- 3 in 1 hair care product... by TIGI. YAY!



where do you get it? My hair is fine also.


----------



## Esme (Apr 13, 2007)

My salon carries it, but you can also get it at Rite Aid. I use about a squirt and a half for shoulder-length hair... if that makes any sense.

I hope it works well for you too.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 13, 2007)

La Prairie Concealer.

This is the titanium standard of concealer as far as I can tell. I tried it on a whim (well, really an aggressive saleswoman) and it is amazing.

It comes in a "pump" style brush dispenser, sort of like the famed YSL "Touche Eclat" but is far superior. It has a marvelous light consistency and you need just a teeny dab of it to cover under your entire eye.

I'd tried dozens of others but nothing else has come close. This stuff is fabulous and worth the price for the quality it offers.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 16, 2007)

http://www.camillebeckmanonline.com/

Glycerin Hand Therapy - buy it. I swear. 

I don't own any yet (I'm in the red right now), but I will soon. 

If you've had paraffin treatments, think of that... it's WONDERFUL. I've only smelled the Orange Creme (very light scent) that belongs to a friend, but it's really amazing, amazing creme.

I plan to try another product when I finally order. Apparently everything has a glycerin base.


----------



## Frankie (Apr 16, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Now, for the one product I absolutely would hate to live without: Natural Beauty Cleansing Bar. About a year ago I was reading something about skin and soap and learned that the surface skin pH levels on our bodies varies widely from body area to body area (meaning your arm and erm... inner thighs have very different pH levels), and that most soaps and bath gels, etc., don't take this into account. So what happens is that when a soap with a too-high pH level is used on, say, an intimate area, the skin's protective acid mantle is weakened, and bacteria can invade and cause that ahh....not so fresh feeling.
> 
> This cleansing bar is ideal for your entire body, and keeps all of me feeling fresh allllll day long. I know the pH and acid mantle stuff sounds like a load of crap, but I cannot recommend this stuff highly enough. It's $4 a bar, but it lasts quite a while, and is well worth it. I order it from the Vitamin Shoppe online. It was hard for me to get used to using - it's just a plain yellow bar, and I was addicted to fancy and colorful bath gels - but I'm now addicted to the results and will use it for as long as they make it.



I tried this soap after reading Carrie's recommendation. And I have to agree with her, it's good stuff.

Thanks for the headsup!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 17, 2007)

My nre favorite body products:

AVON Naturals
Honey and lemon scent (mmmmmmmmm)

The shower gel and the body balm are the best. 
And the body spray is light and refreshing and it's a perfect scent for summer I think.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 17, 2007)

Esme said:


> My new favorite product is for girls like me with very fine hair. My stylist used something new on me last time and I LOVE IT! I used to use Superstar by TIGI, but this product works much better and is less sticky. My hair feels fuller, and yet is still soft and natural-feeling. For me it's worth the $16.00 ticket price.
> 
> Small Talk- 3 in 1 hair care product... by TIGI. YAY!



I just bought some of this and it's marvelous. It feels a little sticky when going on, but dries nicely and naturally. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## elle camino (Apr 17, 2007)

i used to SWEAR by small talk back when i did the beehive thing every day. nothing better than that to get your hair big big BIG. 
the only downside is that you use it so slowly that half the bottle will congeal into this hardened rubbery mass before you can use it all. but who cares. BIG HAIR!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 17, 2007)

Band Aid Blister Block...amazing! If you are like me and are prone to nasty blisters, this is the product for you! 

View attachment blister_block.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 24, 2007)

I have a new favorite product! I did a search for it here and found a few other references to it, but not nearly as many as it deserves.  It's called Body Glide. I picked it up at a local outdoors store. It's made for athletes, to help prevent chafing/blisters, and it is EXCELLENT at preventing chub rub.  I used it on my thighs yesterday and wore a dress ALL DAY (and my average day involves a LOT of walking) without getting painful thighs. A friend of mine insists it's also great for keeping you from getting blisters with dress shoes - I'll try that this weekend and let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 24, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I have a new favorite product! I did a search for it here and found a few other references to it, but not nearly as many as it deserves.  It's called Body Glide. I picked it up at a local outdoors store. It's made for athletes, to help prevent chafing/blisters, and it is EXCELLENT at preventing chub rub.  I used it on my thighs yesterday and wore a dress ALL DAY (and my average day involves a LOT of walking) without getting painful thighs. A friend of mine insists it's also great for keeping you from getting blisters with dress shoes - I'll try that this weekend and let you guys know how it goes.



I'm also interested to know if it works similarly to Monistat's chafe gel - that's the one I use as of now, but if Body Glide is better or provides more relief, I'd switch in a heart beat. The other thing that I've used is Luvees for chub rub and that seemed to work too.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, I haven't tried the other two, so you'll have to tell me what I would measure "better" by. 

All I can really say is that I could still feel the friction (ie, I could still feel that extreme heat from it), it just didn't damage my thighs in any sort of way. I walked probably about 2.5 miles that day, and didn't have to reapply. It's an a deodorant-like stick. It was about $8. Oh, and I must have been sweating, too - it was hot here that day. It's supposed to be waterproof.


----------



## DeniseW (Apr 24, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> I just bought some of this and it's marvelous. It feels a little sticky when going on, but dries nicely and naturally. Thanks for the suggestion!



alas, I cannot find the stuff anywhere in CT, I guess I'll have to order it online or something, I'm dying to try it....


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 25, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Well, I haven't tried the other two, so you'll have to tell me what I would measure "better" by.
> 
> All I can really say is that I could still feel the friction (ie, I could still feel that extreme heat from it), it just didn't damage my thighs in any sort of way. I walked probably about 2.5 miles that day, and didn't have to reapply. It's an a deodorant-like stick. It was about $8. Oh, and I must have been sweating, too - it was hot here that day. It's supposed to be waterproof.



"Better" for me is not having to reapply - with the Monistat, if I don't reapply by midday (and this is for days that I do alot of walking), my thighs could start a forest fire --it's painful and my flesh becomes red and irritated. I think I'm going to buy some Body Glide and see for myself. 

Oh and the Luvees are actual pieces of fabric that you put on your thighs to prevent the chub rub...they work, it just takes getting used to the feeling of them.


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 26, 2007)

I remember seeing in an issue of BBW magazine yrs ago a contraption that you wore around your leg to stop the chub rub. I forget where you get them tho but I wonder if they'd be comfy or not. The kind of slips I wear are the ones made like a pair of shorts or culottes. They make wearing dresses & skirts comfier & minmize the chub rub. Where can you get the Luvees. They sound like something I'd be interested in...


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Folks,

just thought I'd mention Olay Definity Moisturiser. My skin is dry, sensitive, prone to breakouts and generally temperamental and just looking for an excuse to misbehave. The Intense hydrating Cream is lovely, works wonders and smells great. My skin looks plumped up, smoothed out and fresh. Love it!

Also, I posted this on the Ugly feet thread but thought I'd put it here too...

I have dry skin on my feet too and left untended then end up in a state I can only describe as hoof like. (Thats a nice image, sorry, moving on  )

I've tried professional pedicures and I love them but at £25 for 45 mins its not an everyday treat. I've tried pumice and exfoliating gloop and they work well but, to be honest, bending right over like that is a faff and given that it can take me over an hour it leaves me red faced, breathless and bad tempered.

I've tried foot files and found they worked well but at times I'd get a bit over enthusiastic and leave myself rubbed raw, which looks as bad as the rough skin did in the first place.

My wonder solution is some stuff called 'Pedikur' which I got off QVC. Its a clear water-like liquid which you put onto cotton wool and place on to the bits of your feet that need attention. You then wrap your feet in cling film and sit and do nothing for 20 mins. When you peel the cling and the cotton wool away you then take the flexible scraper thing-y they give you and just sort of wipe it over your feet.

The hard skin just comes right off in a miraculous and completely painfree way. The infomercial bit that persuaded me to buy it said you absolutely cant go wrong and take off too much and I have to say I never have even when I fell asleep with my feet wrapped up...

You get a nice herbal foot cream with it which you rub in and the result is perfect, pink tootsies again. Painless and effortless process. Lovely!!

Tracey xx


----------



## Esme (Apr 26, 2007)

Okay, I've found a new wonder product! If you have a food-on-the-shirt problem like I do, and tend to drop/spill/smear stuff on your clothing, I have found the best thing _evah..._

Tide To Go Stick. 

Case in point: Wore a brand new white shirt to work last week. I was very careful not to have spaghetti or anything "dangerous" for lunch. I thought I'd be safe with a salad. Nope. Salad dressing right on the front of the new white top. A friend had one of these Tide sticks in her desk and suggested I try it. I wasn't expecting much, but...Viola! The spot is gone and the shirt still looks new. 

Not a traditional "beauty product" but it keeps my clothing looking good and that keeps me happy.  

View attachment WB_TidetoGo_366.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 26, 2007)

Esme said:


> Okay, I've found a new wonder product! If you have a food-on-the-shirt problem like I do, and tend to drop/spill/smear stuff on your clothing, I have found the best thing _evah..._
> 
> Tide To Go Stick.
> 
> ...



Another vote for the Tide stick. A must-have!


----------



## Suze (Apr 26, 2007)

i have a new favourite! nars orgasm blush :wubu: 

orgasm..hum, even the name itself is appeling


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 28, 2007)

Okay, I was wondering about that Tide stick, and kept passing it by, figuring it was too good to be true. I'll definitely get one next time I find myself wandering -- and sneezing -- down the laundry soap aisle. 

My current favorite? All of the various flavors of Lush shower gel that I own. I'm working my way slowly through a collection of Olive Branch, Tramp, Ol Blue Skies is Back, Karma, and now Honeywood, which was a very limited production and which I snagged on Ebay. Ridiculously expensive but it lasts a forever long time and leaves me lush-ously scented all day without perfume.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 28, 2007)

Does anyone else here order from Yves Rocher? I'm in love with their bath products and Ming Shu perfume


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 28, 2007)

Phytodefrisant Botanical Hair Relaxing Balm. Yes, it's expensive but a 3.3 oz tube lasted six months for me. I find silicone smoothing balms build up residue and leave my hair greasy and limp. The phyto balm smooths my frizzy, dry, colored hair. It looks especially shiny when I blow it out. And since it's silicone free, you won't get the greasy ick head look.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 6, 2007)

Two things today... 

GE Reveal lightbulbs. 





"_Specially made to filter out the dull yellow rays produced by standard incandescent bulbs, GE Reveal bulbs produce clean, beautiful light_". It produces a lovely light (some of you tough manly-men may find it too pink), particularly for a bedroom or bathroom. By comparison, all other bulbs make everything green or yellow. Their website has comparisons by both types of bulbs. 
With GE Reveal:



With regular bulbs:





They're not quite _that _pink-y looking - but what's most shocking about them is how all your _other_ lightbulbs look very green. Yech. 
Maybe it's a girly-thing, but everything looks prettier under the Reveal bulbs. They make me happy. :batting: 



I hate dusting... as a result, I rarely do it. However... Pledge Duster Plus threatens to change all that. 





I actually did a little internet research on this, and found the reviews on a couple of sites better for the Pledge product than for the Swiffer Duster (their chief competitor I'm sure, which has a bigger ad campaign budget, no doubt). I tried the Pledge Duster out today and was very impressed! It was much easier to use than the usual rags and spray furniture polish. And I was able to use it on glass and wood surfaces with very good results. Plus, there was no dust flying around (they profess to have "allergen trappers"). I managed to do an entire room is very short time, and didn't have to pick up and move every tchotchke on every table and shelf.

A minor find to some... but it's gonna make my life easier, and my husband's less-sneezier (he's allergic to dust). So... yay!


----------



## jamie (May 11, 2007)

Esme said:


> My new favorite product is for girls like me with very fine hair. My stylist used something new on me last time and I LOVE IT! I used to use Superstar by TIGI, but this product works much better and is less sticky. My hair feels fuller, and yet is still soft and natural-feeling. For me it's worth the $16.00 ticket price.
> 
> Small Talk- 3 in 1 hair care product... by TIGI. YAY!



I picked this up last night because of your rec.. and I LOVE it. I have fine hair that is thick and it looks like I am wearing a heavy flat sheet on my head most of the time. I washed my hair last night, used this, used the blow dryer and this morning after just popping a warm curling iron in it here and there, my hair is still fluffy and full. I love it. Definitely worth the price tag (and I am a cheap girl). 

Thanks for mentioning it!


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 11, 2007)

jamie said:


> I picked this up last night because of your rec.. and I LOVE it. I have fine hair that is thick and it looks like I am wearing a heavy flat sheet on my head most of the time. I washed my hair last night, used this, used the blow dryer and this morning after just popping a warm curling iron in it here and there, my hair is still fluffy and full. I love it. Definitely worth the price tag (and I am a cheap girl).
> 
> Thanks for mentioning it!



I tried it too! And except for the sickening mallrat-hello-kitty scent, I'm loving it.


----------



## lypeaches (May 11, 2007)

Hmmmm....am I the only one who detests scented lotions, bath gels, bubble baths, candles and the like? I hate it when I get these for gifts. I like Liquid Ivory Soap and Lubriderm lotion, and if I must light a candle...just a plain candle please. I feel like I'm missing some girly gene.... And it's not that I'm against scents, I will occasionally wear perfume, just not in my soap please. And oddly enough, I like scented garbage bags...those are great!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 11, 2007)

jamie said:


> I picked this up last night because of your rec.. and I LOVE it. I have fine hair that is thick and it looks like I am wearing a heavy flat sheet on my head most of the time. I washed my hair last night, used this, used the blow dryer and this morning after just popping a warm curling iron in it here and there, my hair is still fluffy and full. I love it. Definitely worth the price tag (and I am a cheap girl).
> 
> Thanks for mentioning it!


Okay, y'all are making me curious.

Jamie, do you have babyfine hair, but lots of it? That's how stylists tend to describe mine, and I'm trying to figure out if we have the same kind of hair. It's impossible for me to find a styling product that actually works with it - you're making me want to try this stuff!


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 11, 2007)

have any of y'all tried the new Dove Face-Scrubbing thing? the newest variation on battery-powered exfoliation? Skinvitalizer? I'm tempted, but my skin is sensitive....


----------



## Esme (May 11, 2007)

jamie said:


> I picked this up last night because of your rec.. and I LOVE it. I have fine hair that is thick and it looks like I am wearing a heavy flat sheet on my head most of the time. I washed my hair last night, used this, used the blow dryer and this morning after just popping a warm curling iron in it here and there, my hair is still fluffy and full. I love it. Definitely worth the price tag (and I am a cheap girl).
> 
> Thanks for mentioning it!



I'm so glad those of you who've tried it have liked it. I'm always afraid to recommend something I like and have it not work out for other people. I just have been really happy with it, and now I'm glad you are too!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 11, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Does anyone else here order from Yves Rocher? I'm in love with their bath products and Ming Shu perfume



My mum and one of my gfs used to buy Yves Rocher all the time. Ming Shu is nice. My favourite Yves Rocher products are the Hamamelis range, shower gel, foam bath, liquid soap... smell gorgeous, I love witch hazel. I also used to try my mum's collection of shower gels each time I visited and liked most but not so much the more "eastern" exoticy rose type ones. I also tried a wash off gel cleanser they did, I think it was called Bio-Calmille. It was really lovely. I have very dry, sensitive skin, which wasnt phased by that cleanser at all. 

A friend used to slather herself in Rose Isphahan body lotion and the smell gave me a headache lol.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 11, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Two things today...
> 
> GE Reveal lightbulbs.
> 
> ...



Those bulbs look lovely! I hate the yellow light in my living room at night, its warm and glowy, but so unnatural. However, I only use energy saving bulbs. Are thes blue bulbs energy-saving?


----------



## jamie (May 11, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Okay, y'all are making me curious.
> 
> Jamie, do you have babyfine hair, but lots of it? That's how stylists tend to describe mine, and I'm trying to figure out if we have the same kind of hair. It's impossible for me to find a styling product that actually works with it - you're making me want to try this stuff!



Yes...that is exactly how they describe my hair. I never realized it was fine until a few years ago because it is so thick and heavy. I finally went to a good salon and my guy told me that.

I like it because it doesn't make my hair too oily (which makes it look even flatter). I have only used it this once, but am loving it.

I do kind of agree about the smell though, Sam! It goes away after you get it on, but the first whiff was kind of odd.


----------



## BeaBea (May 12, 2007)

I'm using Olay Definity Intense Hydrating Cream and I'm loving the results. My skin is always very dry and sensitive and this is making the texture finer and smoother and it looks and feels really nice. 

Weird thing is, it doesn't seem to really moisturize my skin, it seems to work in a different way somehow. I slather E45 cream on top to take care of the moisture aspect which is a bit of a faff, but the results are worth it. 

Tracey xx


----------



## Mishty (May 12, 2007)

My skin is just...grrrr
I've used everything from Mary Kay to Pro-Activ..nothing works 'cept this one little SUPER product!

Avon Clearskin Facial Cleansing Scrub, it runs about $3.89 and leaves my skin feeling wonderful! 

View attachment scrubs.jpg


----------



## Tooz (May 12, 2007)




----------



## Esme (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm reviving this thread... cuz I want to recommend an amazing product for anyone who has a stray hair or two in places they'd rather not.

I was explainang how I shape my eyebrows in another thread and remembered the most important tool: GOOD TWEEZERS!

Also, you'll see the slant tips recommended for brows, but I actually like the pointed tip ones better. They can also get out a sliver like nobody's business and are easier to use because you can yank them in any direction. The best tweezers ever are from Tweezerman. I got mine at a Bed, Bath & Beyond though. BB&B sends out those 20% coupons all the time, and I used that to get my tweezers. They have a lifetime warranty too! I love them and would never go back to cheapie tweezers. 

View attachment tweezerman.jpg


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 28, 2007)

Esme said:


> I'm reviving this thread... cuz I want to recommend an amazing product for anyone who has a stray hair or two in places they'd rather not.
> 
> I was explainang how I shape my eyebrows in another thread and remembered the most important tool: GOOD TWEEZERS!
> 
> Also, you'll see the slant tips recommended for brows, but I actually like the pointed tip ones better. They can also get out a sliver like nobody's business and are easier to use because you can yank them in any direction. The best tweezers ever are from Tweezerman. I got mine at a Bed, Bath & Beyond though. BB&B sends out those 20% coupons all the time, and I used that to get my tweezers. They have a lifetime warranty too! I love them and would never go back to cheapie tweezers.





I have tweezers now that absolutely SUCK! I so need new ones, and those little tiny eyebrow hairs are the ones that bug me the worst.. I'm sure these tweezers would get even those. Woohoo I'm excited. Going to the store tomorrow, thanks so much for the tip. 


That being said, Cetaphil is the only thing I'll let touch my face as far as daily cleansers are concerned - now if I break out, I'm such a Proactiv addict... it works SO well.  

I'm also loving Bath & Body Works new line of Shampoo/Conditioners.. I got the Mango Mandarin.. I love it. I don't like it as well as the Victoria's Secret Strawberries & Champagne shampoo/conditioner, but I like it pretty well.


----------



## This1Yankee (Jul 28, 2007)

GIRLS!! New hair stuff, it's amazing, but verrrrry pricey. 

Ojon Hair products. The restorative conditioning treatment is TO DIE FOR! I color my hair all the time, and this stuff totally got rid of my dry, chemically split ends. My hair was awesome, for the week that I used it (I got samples from my stylist). I wasn't crazy about the shampoo, but the treatment and the daily conditioner are awesome. And your hair will smell like an almond cookie. YUM.

Ojon


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 28, 2007)

Esme said:


> Also, you'll see the slant tips recommended for brows, but I actually like the pointed tip ones better. They can also get out a sliver like nobody's business and are easier to use because you can yank them in any direction. The best tweezers ever are from Tweezerman. I got mine at a Bed, Bath & Beyond though. BB&B sends out those 20% coupons all the time, and I used that to get my tweezers. They have a lifetime warranty too! I love them and would never go back to cheapie tweezers.



Hi Esme,

Agreed!! I have some slant ended ones and some like these and between them they miss NOTHING  The other good thing about Tweezerman is they will resharpen them for you free, all you have to do is post them off and they come back all shiny and brand new. It makes all the difference!
Tracey xx


----------



## Esme (Jul 30, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> Hi Esme,
> 
> Agreed!! I have some slant ended ones and some like these and between them they miss NOTHING  The other good thing about Tweezerman is they will resharpen them for you free, all you have to do is post them off and they come back all shiny and brand new. It makes all the difference!
> Tracey xx



Yeah, they sure do. The thing is, I haven't even had to have that done yet. These tweezers are just awesome.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 30, 2007)

I couldn't find the tweezers.

Oh, woe is me.


----------



## Risible (Jul 30, 2007)

I have the Tweezermans also; they truly are a cut above the ordinary rank and file of tweezers. Pricey, for tweezers, but cheap considering they are the last pair of tweezers you'll ever need to buy.

Sam, I'm going to get some of those GE Reveal lightbulbs; I love the pink glow they impart.

I have color treated hair, and I find that the Kerastase products, especially the conditioners that are left on for 5-10 minutes, are awesome.

I've tried a lot of lip products, as I have dry lips and, if they're allowed to dry, I constantly rub them together, making them even drier ... My favorite lip treatment so far is Rose's Lip Balm; it comes in a little tin. The only drawback is that it's applied by fingertip, which tends to contaminate the product, dipping your finger in there.

One of my very favorite body care products is Bliss's Hot Salt Scrub; I love the eucalyptus and rosemary fragrance of it, and my skin feels so soft afterwards. I apply it to dry skin and shower it off.

For those who love a vanilla fragrance, I get several bottles of Bath and Body Works' Vanilla Bean Noel every year at Christmas; it smells like caramel, so delicious you want to taste it, with none of the chemical undertones that many vanilla scent products have. My husband loves it, though he normally hates perfume or perfumed products.

Speaking of perfume, out of deference to my husband, I no longer use regular perfume. I had a couple "signature" scents in the past, but I grew out of those. I have tried a couple of the Clean fragrance products and liked them; my favorite is Ultimate Clean. A very light, soap-y smell.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 8, 2007)

my favorite thing right now is urban decay's "big fatty" lip plumper






it keeps my lips reaaallly pink and maybe i'm just imagining it, but i see a difference!

my all time favorite product is CHI straight guard smoothing cream.





i just run it through my hair before i blow dry, and it comes out looking silky smoooth!


----------



## supersoup (Aug 10, 2007)

troubadours said:


> my favorite thing right now is urban decay's "big fatty" lip plumper
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so sexpot...this chi stuff...leaves your hair feeling wonderful, yes? residue-y at all? i might need this badly if so. also, does that lip stuff taste funny?


----------



## troubadours (Aug 10, 2007)

i swear, chi is the best! it never leaves my hair feeling funky.. just a small dollop through damp hair does the trick! 

i've also used their "iron guard" spray when i used to flat iron my hair. it works well too. i just divided my hair into layers and sprayed a little and then ran the iron through. i stopped flat-ironing a month ago because a) saves time b) my hair's not naturally curly, just sorta half wavey and the blow dryer can get it straight enough c) makes my layers more noticeable!

also, it smells amazing too. think like men's cologne-ish. mmmm i loove the stuff. it's a tad pricey, as expected of any salon product, but you definitely get your money's worth.

as for the lip plumper, it does have a weird taste... very faint, and it fades quickly! there's also a slight burning sensation (but this is common for lip plumping stuff i think, since i've used 'em before). i actually kind of like the feeling :blink: but i'd figure i'd give you the heads up.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 24, 2008)

Bumping cuz this was a great thread, and maybe some newbs can benefit from it.


----------



## toni (Oct 24, 2008)

I am in love with lush right now. For those not in the know, Lush is a store that sells hand made soaps. I have been using their products for about 3 weeks. I had really oily hair at the roots and dry at the tips. Their hybrid shampoo bar has done wonders on my hair. It is shiny and even now. 

They also have cute soaps and bath bombs. I have been using the "I should coco" soap and the "rockstar" soap. I also tried the "sexy bomb" bath bomb. I felt totally spoiled after coming out of the tub. It smelled great and was so relaxing.

This stuff is a little pricey but it is worth it. It is good to spoil ourselves.... sometimes. :happy: 

View attachment hybridsoap.jpg


View attachment ishouldcoco.jpg


View attachment sexybomb.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 24, 2008)

toni said:


> I am in love with lush right now. For those not in the know, Lush is a store that sells hand made soaps. I have been using their products for about 3 weeks. I had really oily hair at the roots and dry at the tips. Their hybrid shampoo bar has done wonders on my hair. It is shiny and even now.
> 
> They also have cute soaps and bath bombs. I have been using the "I should coco" soap and the "rockstar" soap. I also tried the "sexy bomb" bath bomb. I felt totally spoiled after coming out of the tub. It smelled great and was so relaxing.
> 
> This stuff is a little pricey but it is worth it. It is good to spoil ourselves.... sometimes. :happy:



Oh I love Lush too! We have a store not too far from where I am on off of North Halsted. The only thing I don't like is getting a bit hungry from all the delicious smells of lotions and potions. Man I'm such a fat chick...


----------



## Tooz (Oct 24, 2008)

MAC Mineralize Skinfinish ohyes.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 24, 2008)

I couldn't find a picture but I'm in love with Cristophe Smoothing Serum. Most smoothing serums make my hair greasy or clumpy or something else gross, but this doesn't at all. Leaves my hair smooth and shiny and clean! And helps to straighten it out a bit, which makes my life easier since I straighten it everyday.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 24, 2008)

Nubian Heritage Coconut & Papaya soap w/ Vanilla beans. I suffer from dry skin, especially on my legs. This soap really is moisturizing and the ingredients are really clean (ha). I also can't resist anything scented like coconut.
_Nubian Heritage pays homage to the tropics with this blend of pure shea butter, nourishing coconut oil, and vitamin-rich papaya. Vanilla beans gently buff the skin as the papaya's enzymatic action deep cleanses and smoothes. The rich shea butter and coconut oil combination re-hydrates the skin, improving suppleness and protecting against moisture loss.
Coconut oil, coconut milk, papaya enzymes, vanilla beans, shea butter, cocoa butter, vegetable 
glycerin, Vitamin E, Soaps of coconut & palm_


----------



## george83 (Oct 25, 2008)

My chicken fillets, I could not live without them lol.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 25, 2008)

Body Shop hemp oil hand moisturizer. And Body Shop body butter. And Body Shop Vitamin E lip treatment.

Today I went to the Body Shop and did my yearly anti-dry-skin shop, loading up on body butters, hand rescue and lip goo. I swear the minute we start turning on the heat up here the air dries out so much I can hear my skin cracking. Humidifiers in every room only helps a little. But covering every inch of myself with body butter and loading up on lip stuff really makes a huge difference. I just wish it weren't so damn expensive.


----------



## bexy (Oct 25, 2008)

Dry shampoo.

Best.Thing.Ever.


----------



## BeaBea (Oct 25, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Dry shampoo.
> Best.Thing.Ever.



Seconded. Living in a succession of semi renovated houses with intermittent water supplies got me into this and even now the bathroom is lovely I still keep it on hand for an emergency! Smells lovely and it works 

Tracey xx


----------



## Rowan (Oct 25, 2008)

Shrimp crackers from the asian store :eat2:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 25, 2008)

Um....guys...this is the clothing/fashion forum...I think these are beauty products we're discussing... :blush:


----------



## Rowan (Oct 25, 2008)

*bows* oh do please forgive...

i saw the title and got carried away...my most humble apologies!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 25, 2008)

No apologies necessary! lol! I love food as much as I love makeup, so I understand the enthusiasm.


----------



## BeaBea (Oct 25, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Um....guys...this is the clothing/fashion forum...I think these are beauty products we're discussing... :blush:



Lol, you are quite right Ginny, but theres 10 whole pages of recommendations now so I always assumed it was ok... Sandies going to have to spank a LOT of us if we've all been breaking the rules!

And this is barely related - but I was clearing out a draw of old makeup today and found a whole new tube of Rolo's. Result! 

Tracey xx


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 25, 2008)

No, what I meant, Tracey, was that we should be discussing beauty products, not food items. lol.

Next time I'll keep my mouth shut - I just didn't want a useful beauty products thread to turn into a food thread! lol


----------



## BeaBea (Oct 25, 2008)

Does anyone else use Liz Earles Cleanse and Polish? I'm love love loving the results but I'm finding washing the muslin cloths to be a bit of a drag. Anyone got a solution for that?



BigBeautifulMe said:


> No, what I meant, Tracey, was that we should be discussing beauty products, not food items. lol.



Ok babe - here, have a Rolo 

Tracey xx


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 25, 2008)

Thank you. lol. *eats rolo*

Next time I want to say something I'll just do this to myself ten times instead:

:doh:

lol.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 25, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> Does anyone else use Liz Earles Cleanse and Polish? I'm love love loving the results but I'm finding washing the muslin cloths to be a bit of a drag. Anyone got a solution for that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wahhh Im so happy you tried the Cleanse & Polish and love it! I posted about it on here aaages ago and you said you might give it a try! It's the only cleanser i use for my dry, sensitive skin. I bought some new muslins every time I bought a new bottle of C&P, and I also bought some on Ebay, much cheaper than on the site. I've got about twelve. I only use one cloth a week, unless they get stained with mascara. I just wash them with my towels, on a 60 degree wash and they've been fine. I also throw them out after they get too soft, as they can't be exfoliatey enough then. I suppose you could fling them in a pan of boiling water and boil them up on the cooker for ten mins while you're making dinner, if you want them all sterile or non-soap powdery.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Nov 15, 2008)

Carrie said:


> Now, for the one product I absolutely would hate to live without: Natural Beauty Cleansing Bar. About a year ago I was reading something about skin and soap and learned that the surface skin pH levels on our bodies varies widely from body area to body area (meaning your arm and erm... inner thighs have very different pH levels), and that most soaps and bath gels, etc., don't take this into account. So what happens is that when a soap with a too-high pH level is used on, say, an intimate area, the skin's protective acid mantle is weakened, and bacteria can invade and cause that ahh....not so fresh feeling.
> 
> This cleansing bar is ideal for your entire body, and keeps all of me feeling fresh allllll day long. I know the pH and acid mantle stuff sounds like a load of crap, but I cannot recommend this stuff highly enough. It's $4 a bar, but it lasts quite a while, and is well worth it. I order it from the Vitamin Shoppe online. It was hard for me to get used to using - it's just a plain yellow bar, and I was addicted to fancy and colorful bath gels - but I'm now addicted to the results and will use it for as long as they make it.


 
Just ordered from the v-shoppe via amazon.com for 2.99 a bar - 4.99 flat rate shipping - so I bought a few bars....


----------



## Tooz (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Cors (Nov 15, 2008)

I loooove The Body Shop's Africa Spa Salt Scrub, it always feels like such a treat.


----------



## SpecialK (Nov 15, 2008)

The 3-in-1 Blue Corn Face Mask from The Body Shop is wonderful!!! Nice and gritty to exfoliate, but a soft grit. Hard to explain. I'm really liking it. I may need to buy more of the blue corn products.


----------



## CynPart2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Clinique's gel blush is fantastic. The formula isn't cakey, goopy, or bland in color, and it makes your face look like you've just spent an hour out in the snow. Unfortunately, they've discontinued it, probably because of finger staining. (Yes, I'm freakish and apply it with handy dandy surgical gloves.)

My other current fave products are from Carol's Daughter -- the Black Vanilla leave-in conditioner and the lemongrass-scented hair milk. Surprisingly, the scents blend together beautifully.


----------



## Suze (Nov 17, 2008)

I started using the detox bath shampoo, rose wrap conditioner and their hair capsules a couple of weeks ago and I'm in love. Definitely the best haircare brand I've tried so far:wubu:
SHEAH HairSpa


(hate the price, though) 

View attachment logo seah.jpg


----------



## heatherpotter (Nov 17, 2008)

Tooz said:


> MAC Mineralize Skinfinish ohyes.


 
I love these. Petticoat is my favorite.


----------



## Tooz (Nov 17, 2008)

heatherpotter said:


> I love these. Petticoat is my favorite.



I love Porcelain Pink. I wish they'd bring it back! It's my favorite of the nine I have.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 17, 2008)

EvilPrincess said:


> Just ordered from the v-shoppe via amazon.com for 2.99 a bar - 4.99 flat rate shipping - so I bought a few bars....


Wow, that's a great price, EP, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Dec 28, 2008)

-soaps: primal elements bars (i can't choose favorites of these lol there are too many wonderful scents and designs), roger & gallet bars (mainly the ginger r&g bar but i'm not averse to others), and origins cocoa and ginger-scented bars.
-body wash/scrubs: yankee candle co. in "true bliss" because it smells like a creamsicle... they retired it, but i can still hunt it down in home stores and on-line. also, plum island soap company's body scrub in "orange ginger" + all their exfoliating soaps like that one i forget with the japanese something something that i love & mulberry bark, as well as asquith & somerset's scrub in "mandarin & bergamot" ("mango & papaya," too, is really nice). 
-fragrances: christian audigier's "ed hardy love & luck," origins "ginger essence" or roger & gallet's "gingembre"... yes, there's a recurring theme here w/the gingerings :^p
-feet/toes/nails: dr. scholl's women's ultra o/n cream & gel socks while i'm sleeping. i don't actually have any preference on brand of nail lacquers, but i do have one on color -- burgundy/sangria/bordeux range -- this is the most classic of colors to me and holds an appeal higher than any other. my nails will be bare without this color. i'm pretty loyal to it. if i see it on someone else, i am always sure to point it out and let them know how beautiful i find it on them. 
-shampoos/conditioners: J&J's baby shampoo, rusk's "calm," nexxus's "therappe"/"humectress"
-face/skin: cold-pressed pomegranate seed oil, grapeseed oil, ginger oil (i have to cut ginger with almond oil and e because it can be a little strong left to its own devices), vitamin e oils... all will diminish mild-to-moderate lines, are great for massages, and fade/reduce scarring altogether, which is important to me because i have so many from burns, injuries, tomboying, other (lol)... and i'm always getting into trouble so i anticipate many more to come  .. on the + side, none of these will make most ppl breakout, either)
-occasional body/face items that i love: benefit's "talk to the tan"... helps fill in spots of a fading tan or give some glow if i feel like i need a little... also, i cut lemons in half to fade freckles, dark spots on kneecaps, help reduce a sudden acne flareup. tomatoes are acidic, too, but don't work quite as well as lemons for me for skin cell turnover. rubbing alcohol is a staple in my house, too. that and lemons are not a good idea for somebody with sensitive skin, though. sometimes, i will rely on unflavored yogurt and rolled oats for facial or body masks and these do the opposite- they're moisturizing/softening. luckily, i live alone, so i don't have to mark which side of my fridge is food and which half is apothecary/experiments LOL i just leave it to karma to ensure i don't confuse leftover hoisin sauce from last night's mooshi beef with a tupperware container of a spoonful of molasses + hair conditioner :doh: (which i believe helps assist the staying power of temporary haircolor for brunettes. not the hoisin sauce, the molasses, FYI!:happy it definitely makes it shinier. it's another messy shower experiment, though lol). 
-just face: kinerase "brightening face serum" and "under eye rescue" both work incredibly well, but are far too pricey to use everyday or anywhere but face and perhaps neck, so i save them for occasions and weeks when i feel like i could use a boost. they smell unmistakably rancid when you apply them and both have the consistency of semen, plus i'm positive there are other avenues of getting the same ingredients for mountains less money (like the almay kinetin at the drugstore that i haven't yet tried), but i have to give kinerase credit for absolutely working and instantaneously at that.
-makeup/bronzers: dermablend's "leg & body" cover (that thing i said about scars-- this line covers them), another vote for bareescentual/bareminerals, and last, but not least, two-faced's "snow bunny" bronzer. while in sephora, i made the mistake of telling the sales associate i had a wedding to attend and i'm not fond of waterproof mascara because it's so hard to get off and it's not good for lashes.. she recommended benefit's "she-laq" over my eye makeup. not only did it cement eye makeup to the middle of my cheeks when i started tearing up during the wedding, making it nearly impossible to scrub off my face in public. i have really chubby cheeks, so they were red and raw trying to get it off, giving the appearance of being beaten upside the head and tearing up on top of that. it also failed when i used it again a month later in nj at the bash. after swimming, it was down my face. it frigging irked me because it really had only one thing to do and it couldn't even do that. it's hype, so i wouldn't recommend anyone buy it. you'd be better off with waterproof mascara (sigh) or none at all. i gave it the benefit (pun intended lol) of the doubt twice. 

i promised myself i wouldn't get into homey things because that list is way longer lol it wouldn't help me stay on-track with the majority of the replies that are hbc-related, but, i just wanted to throw in my opinion about this last thing.

-showerhead/handheld units: i also have to agree with all the people who mentioned water filtration units in the shower. i picked up a culligan one a long time ago at home depot that doubles as a water-saving device, but i can take some pieces out of it to get the regular pressure back. i'm happy with it the way it is. it's one of the ones that employs the charcoal technique like the brita filters used in pitchers/faucet taps. companies have been using charcoal for purification of so many things for a very long time, so it's no surprise at all it's made its way into the home.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 30, 2008)

*Friendly reminder from your resident moderator - 

Please don't forget what forum you are in. Since this is the Fashion and Clothing forum this thread needs to stick to Beauty and/or fashion products. 

No food items - no crock pots and food fryers, etc. 

I'm going to delete the posts that don't belong here and you are welcome to start a thread in the lounge or foodee forums for these other items. (BTW: There is a great thread for Christmas loot in the Lounge where Samantha's posts will be fine.)

Thanks!!

Sandie*


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 1, 2009)

I love Lush for their bath bombs, bubble bars and soaps. I have super sensitive skin, but I have yet to find anything that I can't use from them. 

There is a little store around the corner from where I live. They sell the best cream from dry/cracked heels.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 1, 2009)

All amazing products! I can't say enough wonderful things about them! And they smell ssssooooo goooooood! 

View attachment almond_collection_m.jpg


View attachment loc-butter_M.jpg


View attachment BurgundyPT_m.jpg


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 2, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> All amazing products! I can't say enough wonderful things about them! And they smell ssssooooo goooooood!



what's the bottom one?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 2, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> what's the bottom one?



Bottom? On my screen the products are horizontal, but I'll just assume you're talking about the Candy Paint lip gloss? ...if so, it's so pretty on and it isn't all sticky or tacky feeling like some glosses can be. Guess I should have stated what the products were in the first place huh? lol Oops. 

The first is the Almond Cookie Collection - hydrates really well. Besides using Palmer's Cocoa Butter, I'll use this to start my day. And the second is Loc Butter for the times my locs needs a little extra tlc. 

Her products are natural too so they're nice for people with sensitive skin.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 2, 2009)

Ash, these are Carol's Daughter brand products, yes? I googled "loc butter" but I want to make sure I'm looking at the right stuff.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 2, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Ash, these are Carol's Daughter brand products, yes? I googled "loc butter" but I want to make sure I'm looking at the right stuff.



Yep! www.carolsdaughter.com but you can also buy her line at Sephora too. You gonna start locing your hair Ginny?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 2, 2009)

That's why I googled it. I didn't know what loc butter was.  LOL. :wubu:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 2, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> That's why I googled it. I didn't know what loc butter was.  LOL. :wubu:



Hahahahahahahaha! I see. Does good things to my hair though. We love Carol's Daughter in this house.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 2, 2009)

This: 

Palm Perfect Cordless Shaver

Runs on two AAA batteries, cheap as dirt for 10 bucks, and works GREAT. I just wanted something to shave my legs that I could then just run a quick razor over to smooth them out. Less time doing so much work bent over was my aim and this thing is GREAT. I was shocked. 

Also, we tested it on a few men subjects just to see how well it handled thick/coarse hair and it worked exactly the same on them.


Here's a link on Amazon, but I got mine at CVS for $9.99. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000V4QZG8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 

View attachment 313z96o+5hL._SL500_AA280_.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 2, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> Hahahahahahahaha! I see. Does good things to my hair though. We love Carol's Daughter in this house.



Ash have you loc'd your hair with this stuff? I've been lead to believe that locking your hair with a butter or pomade is bad because it gets stuck in there and never comes out.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 2, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> This:
> 
> Palm Perfect Cordless Shaver
> 
> ...


That is SO funny, AM, that is EXACTLY what I use (and I also bought it at CVS). You really can't beat the price.


----------



## mediaboy (Jan 2, 2009)

Van's, the original and still the best!


----------



## Cors (Jan 2, 2009)

Epsom salt. Inexpensive, soothing and great for exfoliating, bruises and small tears. 

Helps alleviate soreness down there too. It is apparently what porn stars use so girls who like it rough or have a well-endowed partner might want to take note.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 2, 2009)

Cors said:


> Epsom salt. Inexpensive, soothing and great for exfoliating, bruises and small tears.
> 
> Helps alleviate soreness down there too. It is apparently what porn stars use so girls who like it rough or have a well-endowed partner might want to take note.




Gah my boring life, I only knew of its soothing properties as a foot bath after a hard day on one's feet!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 2, 2009)

Cors said:


> Epsom salt. Inexpensive, soothing and great for exfoliating, bruises and small tears.
> 
> Helps alleviate soreness down there too. It is apparently what porn stars use so girls who like it rough or have a well-endowed partner might want to take note.



DAYum I'm all out of REP!!!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 2, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ash have you loc'd your hair with this stuff? I've been lead to believe that locking your hair with a butter or pomade is bad because it gets stuck in there and never comes out.



No, no, no. I should have clarified. I only use it now that my locs have matured and sometimes they need a little extra moisture so I'll take some of the butter on my palms and sort of palm roll it down my locs. I'd think though, that if you did you butter or pomade it should be able to rinse out...I know when I first started my process, I had (well, I didn't have to, but I'm pretty anal about my locs)to see my loctician every 2 weeks so any build up of products was washed away with an herbal shampoo. 

My loctician didn't use any butter or pomades to loc my hair...I'll have to ask him what he used since it's been over a year since I started my process. I know they make their own oils, conditioners, etc...so it's all natural, but I don't know the exact concoction.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 2, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> That is SO funny, AM, that is EXACTLY what I use (and I also bought it at CVS). You really can't beat the price.



Okay I think I'll have to try this out. I was just saying there needs to be a better way for hair removal. I have Schick Intuition and I have Veet...but I am eager to give this a try. 

Silly question but -- you do use it with shaving cream right? And are there some kind of replacement blade type things that you can buy...or sharpener?


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 2, 2009)

I used it totally dry, just finished up by running a Venus around for smoothness. 

They sell replacements for the blade if I read the package correctly.... however, at $10... I'd buy another when need be.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 2, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> No, no, no. I should have clarified. I only use it now that my locs have matured and sometimes they need a little extra moisture so I'll take some of the butter on my palms and sort of palm roll it down my locs. I'd think though, that if you did you butter or pomade it should be able to rinse out...I know when I first started my process, I had (well, I didn't have to, but I'm pretty anal about my locs)to see my loctician every 2 weeks so any build up of products was washed away with an herbal shampoo.
> 
> My loctician didn't use any butter or pomades to loc my hair...I'll have to ask him what he used since it's been over a year since I started my process. I know they make their own oils, conditioners, etc...so it's all natural, but I don't know the exact concoction.



I'd appreciate that Ash. I'm curious to hear as I've contemplated locing myself.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 2, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I'd appreciate that Ash. I'm curious to hear as I've contemplated locing myself.



I'll will surely keep you posted, L. I go see him in about a week and a half, so I'll give you an update on what he says.

To be honest, I found that locing my hair was the best thing I ever did. Sure, there were times when I was frustrated and ready to cut all of it off, but once I could see some results and it really started to grow and I could play with it and style it in a couple different ways; I really began to love it. I started my process Oct 21, 2007 -- on my birthday -- just cause I wanted to have a sort of special meaning. I had already been natural for a couple years so after much experimenting with afros, two strand twists, straw sets, etc (and the extra push, nudge from my partner - she had already been loc'd for lil while) I decided to never look back. 

I always tell people who ask me about my hair -- it's a labor of love. lol But well worth it. Right now I'm kinda getting impatient because while they've matured some, there's still only so much I can do with them. I'm projecting (or hoping) that I'll be able to do some more funky things with them. I'm always up for chatting about natural hair...it's become one of my fave things, so give me a holler if you want.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks, AM. I'm going to be making my purchase.


----------



## DeerVictory (Jan 2, 2009)

Does anyone pale have a favourite foundation? Everything I've bought is too dark for my skin and turns orange around my neck.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 3, 2009)

Ash, WHAT Are locs? Can I see a proper picture? lol I keep reading about them and the products.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 3, 2009)

Raegan said:


> Does anyone pale have a favourite foundation? Everything I've bought is too dark for my skin and turns orange around my neck.



I use "Ivory" from Covergirl. It seems to work just fine for me.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 3, 2009)

http://www.loclovers.com/Home/7 a great site that provides some info about the different types of locs

http://www.queentswana.org/hairlocs.htm - the site appears to be a little congested, but has great info about the historical context of locing hair. 

And now some pics...






hers are gorgeous! i can't wait until mine are that length!





just beautiful!





another nice style

And yours truly...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 3, 2009)

Ruby, unless I'm mistaken (and hopefully Ash will spank me if I am!) locs is short for "dreadlocks." It took me a sec to figure out, too. 

ETA: Ash's hair. :wubu:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 3, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Ruby, unless I'm mistaken (and hopefully Ash will spank me if I am!) locs is short for "dreadlocks." It took me a sec to figure out, too.
> 
> ETA: Ash's hair. :wubu:



Thanks for helping me out, sweetness. :kiss2: It would have been useful to include that in my post...heh. It's past my bedtime. 

Yeah it is short for dreadlocks, however, we don't use that term because there is nothing dreadful about them.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 3, 2009)

That makes sense! I think they're sexy on most people. :wubu:


----------



## cherylharrell (Jan 3, 2009)

They look good on you. They look better on you than the skinny folks...


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 3, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> Bottom? On my screen the products are horizontal, but I'll just assume you're talking about the Candy Paint lip gloss? ...if so, it's so pretty on and it isn't all sticky or tacky feeling like some glosses can be. Guess I should have stated what the products were in the first place huh? lol Oops.
> 
> The first is the Almond Cookie Collection - hydrates really well. Besides using Palmer's Cocoa Butter, I'll use this to start my day. And the second is Loc Butter for the times my locs needs a little extra tlc.
> 
> Her products are natural too so they're nice for people with sensitive skin.




Anything with the name "Almond Cookie" must be good, Ash. Does it smell as good as it sounds??


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jan 3, 2009)

Cors said:


> Epsom salt. Inexpensive, soothing and great for exfoliating, bruises and small tears.
> 
> Helps alleviate soreness down there too. It is apparently what porn stars use so girls who like it rough or have a well-endowed partner might want to take note.



hmmm taking notes. hee hee


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jan 3, 2009)

MissToodles said:


> Nubian Heritage Coconut & Papaya soap w/ Vanilla beans. I suffer from dry skin, especially on my legs. This soap really is moisturizing and the ingredients are really clean (ha). I also can't resist anything scented like coconut.
> _Nubian Heritage pays homage to the tropics with this blend of pure shea butter, nourishing coconut oil, and vitamin-rich papaya. Vanilla beans gently buff the skin as the papaya's enzymatic action deep cleanses and smoothes. The rich shea butter and coconut oil combination re-hydrates the skin, improving suppleness and protecting against moisture loss.
> Coconut oil, coconut milk, papaya enzymes, vanilla beans, shea butter, cocoa butter, vegetable
> glycerin, Vitamin E, Soaps of coconut & palm_



I love Nubian Heritage soaps. Well all but black soap. It ruined a washcloth. doh. Wish I could find a place in Oklahoma that sells it. My fault for moving from NYC.


----------



## Suze (Jan 3, 2009)

necessities (that really works) for my super dry winter skin. 

View attachment L-sheahandcream.jpg


View attachment vichy_moist_cream.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 3, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> Thanks for helping me out, sweetness. :kiss2: It would have been useful to include that in my post...heh. It's past my bedtime.
> 
> Yeah it is short for dreadlocks, however, we don't use that term because there is nothing dreadful about them.



Yes. And dredlocks is actually spelled without the 'A' for that reason. I've seen folks with dreds and they look sooo good. I don't know anything about them but from what I hear they take a while to really get them going and it's a big commitment. I'm a comitment phobe. :blush: That's why I went natural in the first place. If it requires regualr touch ups and expensive treatments it kinda veers off from my original goals. No one will really talk about exactly what work is required and how often from a word on the street perspective rather than the glowing pro-dredlock sales pitch.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandie S-R said:


> Anything with the name "Almond Cookie" must be good, Ash. Does it smell as good as it sounds??



Sandie -- this stuff is dangerous! lol Especially if I haven't eaten already...I'll be in the shower drooling.  It smells so very good! But it isn't overwhelming at all. It's a great scent for the fall/winter, imo.


----------



## Donna (Jan 3, 2009)

Raegan said:


> Does anyone pale have a favourite foundation? Everything I've bought is too dark for my skin and turns orange around my neck.



Bare Minerals, in the fair shade, works the best for me. I have vampire white skin, with a mild case of rosacea, and the Bare Minerals covers really well and doesn't give me the mask look most liquid foundations do. However, when I am in the mood for a liquid, I use Prescriptives' Flawless Skin in the Ecru shade. I have tested both in high sunlight, and there is no noticeable line at the neck.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 3, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yes. And dredlocks is actually spelled without the 'A' for that reason. I've seen folks with dreds and they look sooo good. I don't know anything about them but from what I hear they take a while to really get them going and it's a big commitment. I'm a comitment phobe. :blush: That's why I went natural in the first place. If it requires regualr touch ups and expensive treatments it kinda veers off from my original goals. No one will really talk about exactly what work is required and how often from a word on the street perspective rather than the glowing pro-dredlock sales pitch.



I am very pro locs and pro natural hair for AA women, period. However, there is upkeep for it just like if a woman were to have relaxed hair. As far as touch ups and maintenance go -- that's really up to the individual and his/her hairtype. For me, because I'm batty about this kind of thing, when I started out I went quite often. Every 2 weeks like clockwork. Now because its been over a year and a half out, I go when I see fit...which is still every 2-3 weeks. But I really don't have to. I could (and really want to) learn how to palm roll on my own. I think I've just become accustomed to going, so it's just what I do. It's not that my hair looks bad, but for scalp health and things...I still like to have it shampooed and styled. It's not hard to learn how to do; alot of my friends actually do it themselves, so that's one of my goals for the 09 is to learn how to do my own hair. It's a crying shame that I don't know how - I could save a ton. 

So as far as expenses go, it depends on you, imo. Some women I know who work in corporate go see a loctician every week, just to have a quick touch up so they are fresh for Monday morning...other women go once a month. To start locs won't be cheap -- I'm guessing it would be in the range of $85-100+ depending on the salon, but I'd just call around and compare prices. That's what I did before settling on Why Knot (the salon I've been going to). One lady wanted to charge me almost $200 for loc start up ! Ridiculous. 

Hair texture is also something to take into account - because my hair is super thick, but cottony soft, it took a little while for them to lock completely and I still have lil fuzzies on my head. I have a friend who has much coarser hair who loc'd very quickly...like 6 mos or so and she doesn't have the same fuzziness I do. I've tried a couple things to combat it like sleeping with a satin bonnet (I bought the cutest leopard print one - hey, if I have to look like a granny I thought the bonnet should at least be easy on the eyes), I attempt to palm roll little sections of my hair when I'm just sitting around watching tv or reading a book. But, as we all know, sometimes our hair just has a mind of its own -- loc'd, natural, or not. 

Like I said before -- there were times when I felt like taking a pair of scissors to it and just hacking away...it's definitely a process. I take the good with the bad and overall I wouldn't change anything. I think I had an easier time locing than some people because I researched it so well before I started. So I knew what salons I could go to, what products I could use for at home maintenance, etc.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 3, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> I am very pro locs and pro natural hair for AA women, period. However, there is upkeep for it just like if a woman were to have relaxed hair. As far as touch ups and maintenance go -- that's really up to the individual and his/her hairtype. For me, because I'm batty about this kind of thing, when I started out I went quite often. Every 2 weeks like clockwork. Now because its been over a year and a half out, I go when I see fit...which is still every 2-3 weeks. But I really don't have to. I could (and really want to) learn how to palm roll on my own. I think I've just become accustomed to going, so it's just what I do. It's not that my hair looks bad, but for scalp health and things...I still like to have it shampooed and styled. It's not hard to learn how to do; alot of my friends actually do it themselves, so that's one of my goals for the 09 is to learn how to do my own hair. It's a crying shame that I don't know how - I could save a ton.
> 
> So as far as expenses go, it depends on you, imo. Some women I know who work in corporate go see a loctician every week, just to have a quick touch up so they are fresh for Monday morning...other women go once a month. To start locs won't be cheap -- I'm guessing it would be in the range of $85-100+ depending on the salon, but I'd just call around and compare prices. That's what I did before settling on Why Knot (the salon I've been going to). One lady wanted to charge me almost $200 for loc start up ! Ridiculous.
> 
> ...



Thanks Ash, this has been immensely helpful! You would think in a major city like this there would be at least a few locticians to choose from. They are not easy to find. I usually stop strangers on the street and most either do them themselves, they've got a friend or they go to Shi Shi Frou Frou on Newbury street and pay $400. I have a reputation to protect so I can't be seen galavanting along Newbury street with a Kiehls bag so that's that.

My plan is to go with the fro for a while. I'm still leaving the door open for the option of starting some locs but that's in the distant future. I make all of my own hair products so I'd still be interested in hearing what your loctician cooks in his lab back there.  Right now I use unrefined shea butter, coconut oil and vitamin E oil.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 3, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Thanks Ash, this has been immensely helpful! You would think in a major city like this there would be at least a few locticians to choose from. They are not easy to find. I usually stop strangers on the street and most either do them themselves, they've got a friend or they go to Shi Shi Frou Frou on Newbury street and pay $400. I have a reputation to protect so I can't be seen galavanting along Newbury street with a Kiehls bag so that's that.
> 
> My plan is to go with the fro for a while. I'm still leaving the door open for the option of starting some locs but that's in the distant future. I make all of my own hair products so I'd still be interested in hearing what your loctician cooks in his lab back there.  Right now I use unrefined shea butter, coconut oil and vitamin E oil.



Heh. Yeah, $400 for my hair? That's a no-go. But Kiehls is the shit, L. 

Maybe check out this link -- has some salon names and numbers. I'm not sure where you are in Mass, but I thought it might help. Have fun with the fro -- I did for years! I had two strand twists, straw sets, bantu knots, etc. 
http://www.treasuredlocks.com/salons.html

That's really cool that you make your own products. I'd be interested in doing something like that too, but I have this idea that it would take forever...did you just experiment around or did you use a recipe to make your products?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 3, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> Heh. Yeah, $400 for my hair? That's a no-go. But Kiehls is the shit, L.
> 
> Maybe check out this link -- has some salon names and numbers. I'm not sure where you are in Mass, but I thought it might help. Have fun with the fro -- I did for years! I had two strand twists, straw sets, bantu knots, etc.
> http://www.treasuredlocks.com/salons.html
> ...



It was born out of frustration with the status quo. I have thick course crispy hair, not soft to the touch at all. You can't even get your fingers in it when it's dry. Nothing no matter what it promised or what it cost would keep it moisturied and my hair was breaking off by days end. I tried olive oil, Miss Jessies, Nexxus Botanic oil. Oils made it worse. I knew that whatever I used on my hair it had to be hard core --thick -- more like a butter, wax or syrup than oil. Castor oil and vitamin e oil were 'better' but they were sticky and left a film on my hainds when I touched my hair and the stuff would run into my face and eyes and cause breakouts. And the FRAGRANCES!! I'm not a fan.

Shea butter was the ticket! It was just what the doctor ordered but it was a bit too tough to work with. I tempered it with pure vitamin e oil 28,000 I.U. Just put them in a cup, mix them with a butter knife and put it all in the container of your choosing. So easy. I would not recommend heating up shea butter, it crystalizes when it cools similar to the way ice cream does when you try to refreeze it after melting. Works like a charm for me! I prefer things that are unscented but I add the coconut oil for a little fragrance sometimes. It doesn't do much for my hair otherwise.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks Ash and Lilly! I did wonder if it was to do with dreadllocks, but Ash your hair didnt look anything like Bob Marley's! 

Your hair is lovely Ash, and I too love the top girl's hair in those pics, yours will be gorgeous that length! But given that your hair is fashioned into curl shapes, won't it take years to get to that length? I saw a pic on the first site you linked, and there is a photo of a girl driving her car, her hair is pulled back into a pony tail and its all curly locs, gorgeous! That's the ones I'd have


----------



## Carrie (Jan 3, 2009)

Raegan said:


> Does anyone pale have a favourite foundation? Everything I've bought is too dark for my skin and turns orange around my neck.


Beneath the freckles, I'm very pale, and I really like the Revlon and Cover Girl pressed powders, in the ivory shade (ivory is the lightest). I don't use a full foundation, I just dab on the powder as needed on my nose and the occasional iffy area. The ivory blends in very nicely with my skin tone (or lack thereof, heh).


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 4, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> Bottom? On my screen the products are horizontal, but I'll just assume you're talking about the Candy Paint lip gloss? ...if so, it's so pretty on and it isn't all sticky or tacky feeling like some glosses can be. .



That's what I meant ...thanks! that sounds very good to me. I never have much luck with lip gloss--always so sticky--but it can look really pretty.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 4, 2009)

BTW, my new fav product is (sorry, no pic, but it's pretty unexciting) is raw unrefined shea butter from Mountain Rose Herbs. The stuff that's almost kinda gritty before it melts into your skin. It's not super-fast to put on, but OH does it moisturize. Better than anything I've tried where it's more processed. It really lasts.

Mountain Rose has GREAT stuff of all kinds if you're into hippy dippy woo woo herbal stuff like I am. I buy herbs there in bulk for teas and tinctures, and oils and stuff. Great resource.


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 9, 2009)

I can't remember if I ever recommended this product before but even if I have, it bears repeating. Blister Block by Band-Aid is da bomb!!! You rub it on whatever part of your feet that shoes rub against and it really helps. I first heard about it from Whoopi Goldberg on the View and I've been using it ever since. LOVE IT!!


----------



## Weeze (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes.
I looooove Big Sexy Hair!!! This is the mousse, but I have the hairspray too. Seriously... they're amazing. I love the volume!


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jan 10, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> BTW, my new fav product is (sorry, no pic, but it's pretty unexciting) is raw unrefined shea butter from Mountain Rose Herbs. The stuff that's almost kinda gritty before it melts into your skin. It's not super-fast to put on, but OH does it moisturize. Better than anything I've tried where it's more processed. It really lasts.
> 
> Mountain Rose has GREAT stuff of all kinds if you're into hippy dippy woo woo herbal stuff like I am. I buy herbs there in bulk for teas and tinctures, and oils and stuff. Great resource.



I love Mountain rose herbs. I will check out the shea butter. Sounds like we are both hippish, have you tried newdirectionsaromatics.com site out? They sell everything in that line of products. I usually order my essential oils and sea salts from them.


----------



## goodthings (Jan 10, 2009)

I am in absolute lust for Amazing Grace fragrance from Philosophy...
Certain Dry is a antipersperant for hyperhydrosis...
Soda shampoo by Fresh...
Du Wop lip venom...
Marcielle brand cosmetics as they are hypoallergenic and I can wear them without too much of a reaction


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 10, 2009)

jewels_mystery said:


> I love Mountain rose herbs. I will check out the shea butter. Sounds like we are both hippish, have you tried newdirectionsaromatics.com site out? They sell everything in that line of products. I usually order my essential oils and sea salts from them.



I just took a look at it...that's a fabulous site! Thank you so much for the recommendation.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jan 10, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Yes.
> I looooove Big Sexy Hair!!! This is the mousse, but I have the hairspray too. Seriously... they're amazing. I love the volume!




Mmmm, Big Sexy!
I have the mousse, hairspray, shampoo, and conditioner. 
It's amazing.


----------



## Neen (Jan 10, 2009)

Toms of Maine Apricot deoterant.
Dessert Esssence organic shampoo (green apple ginger )
Philosophy Cinnamon buns


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jan 20, 2009)

I love Avalon Organics products. I use the vitamin C Cleansing gel, lavender toner and vitamin C renewal facial cream. http://avalonorganics.com/?id=86

I used to hate shaving my body hair. If I was lucky Nair would remove less than half of it. Shaving was too time consuming. I was complaining about it to a friend and she turned me on to "Magic Shaving Powder". She's Italian and had difficulty removing her hair until the powder. I have to admit she was right. I love that stuff. Just mix up a loose paste and leave it on for 7 minutes. (Actually I leave it on about 9-10 minutes) 99 percent of all my hair is off when I am done. Anything that is left will fall out the next day. Please get the unscented or scented. The plain powder smells like sulfur and stunk up my bathroom for a couple of days. Hair removal is no longer a chore for me. Very inexpensive too, a can is less than 2 dollars at walmart. http://www.nextag.com/magic-shaving-powder/search-html


----------



## Cors (Jul 31, 2009)

Bumping this! 

I got the Magic Shaving Powder recently and it is indeed much better than other depilatory creams on the market! I have to scrape quite hard to get the hair off though, but it is still better than shaving. It doesn't sting my friend with eczema and it seems to work down there too - at least, for my partner with sparse blonde body hair. 

I was looking for a good sunscreen and found L'Oreal's Solar Expertise Active Anti-Wrinkle and Brown Spot Matte Fluid SPF 50+. It offers UVA and UVB protection, goes on sheer, matte and doesn't leave a white cast at all. The tinted version is great too, I could skip foundation and powder when I have it on. It is decently priced at £11 for two 50ml bottles, way better than my old greasy Shiseido.

I am also newly in love with Compeed blister plasters (medium size for heels) - by far the best I have tried. They are a little expensive but if you warm them up properly, they stay on for a week or so. Great for extended walking in high heels, new shoes that need to be broken in and especially helpful for long runs! I think they are marketed under the Band-Aid brand in US.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jul 31, 2009)

Cors said:


> Bumping this!
> 
> I got the Magic Shaving Powder recently and it is indeed much better than other depilatory creams on the market! I have to scrape quite hard to get the hair off though, but it is still better than shaving. It doesn't sting my friend with eczema and it seems to work down there too - at least, for my partner with sparse blonde body hair.
> 
> ...



Glad the shaving powder worked for you. Have you tried leaving it on a bit longer? maybe that will avoid you having to scrape it off. I have to look for the blister pads. thanks for the tip.


----------



## DeniseW (Aug 3, 2009)

Found a great product(and website). The stuff is called Goblet Goop and it's for firming the turkey neck thing that some of us get. I don't have it bad right now and I want to keep it that way. Anyway, you can find it on a website called MissOops.com. They have tons of products to help in every situation. I'm going to be trying some new things soon and I'll let you know if I find anything else good.


----------



## cupcakediva (Aug 4, 2009)

Swisa beauty lotion in maidens blush i love it but its hard to find i tracked it down on ebay so i bought 2 bottles i also love philosophy perfumes i have amazing ...baby...pure...inner grace and falling in love and i have avons wish of love ...peace...happiness and wish of luck these all all clean fresh scents im prone to migraines and these products work great for me and i love doves creamy body wash in waterlily and fresh mint :smitten:


----------



## lypeaches (Aug 4, 2009)

DeniseW said:


> Found a great product(and website). The stuff is called Goblet Goop and it's for firming the turkey neck thing that some of us get. I don't have it bad right now and I want to keep it that way. Anyway, you can find it on a website called MissOops.com. They have tons of products to help in every situation. I'm going to be trying some new things soon and I'll let you know if I find anything else good.



Hey Denise! So, in your opinion, does this stuff work? I've started to get a bit of the turkey neck...been using cocoa butter, but Goblet Goop sounds interesting.


----------



## blueeyedevie (Aug 4, 2009)

I love the St. Ives Apricot fact scrub ( which is good for body breakouts)BUT I Can't find it up here. Target totally doesn't carry it , I don't guess nor do they carry St. Ives firming lotion which I love.



activistfatgirl said:


> Yes! I have at least 4 empty tubes laying around, I must get more!
> 
> I'm a fan of Infusium conditioner, Johnson Baby Oil lotion, St. Ives Apricot Face Scrub, and any soap/lotion scented with pathchouli and/or sandalwood. Yes, I understand that makes me a hippie.


----------



## DeniseW (Aug 4, 2009)

it seems to be but I don't have it really bad yet so maybe it's my imagination, I'm doing it more as a preventive measure right now although my neck skin does feel a bit tighter. I just love this website....




lypeaches said:


> Hey Denise! So, in your opinion, does this stuff work? I've started to get a bit of the turkey neck...been using cocoa butter, but Goblet Goop sounds interesting.


----------



## lypeaches (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks..I'll have to give it a whirl. Thank god mine isn't bad yet either...but would prefer it didn't get worse! At least not for a few more years!


----------



## luvhips (Aug 9, 2009)

Where on LI do you live? Bed Bath and Beyond at Walt Whitman mall carries St.Ives


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 28, 2009)

I am really loving Avalon Organics Vitamin C Vitality Facial Serum. This stuff is GOOD. Skin feels great, really good for managing time in the sun.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Sep 28, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> I am really loving Avalon Organics Vitamin C Vitality Facial Serum. This stuff is GOOD. Skin feels great, really good for managing time in the sun.



I love Avalon products. :wubu:


----------



## Dee-Q (Oct 1, 2009)

*Covergirl's Lash Blast Mascara* - Awesome! 
*Max Factor's Volume Couture Mascara*- Awesome as well.

Those 2 mascaras are m go-tos that are the only ones that actually make a noticeable difference for my thin lashes. I had both of them on at the same time and walked was browsing the MAC store and a customer was getting her eyes done by the artist and told her she wanted the lashes I had on, and she asked me what kinds they were lol. I was pleasantly surprised and flattered as I had never gotten lash compliments before so these mascaras are amazzzing! 


*Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner * - OMG...awesome! This is all organic ingredients and it is sooooo softening and just feels like butter on the hair and soaks in and is so nourishing. I have tried lots of conditioners and this one is my all time faave! It quenches my drrry hair and makes it a breeze to comb through. 

*Raw Shea Butter* - very moisturizing and supple and works miracles for any type of dryness, anywhere. It smooths,softens, improves skin's texture, appearance of scars and discolorations. Your skin feels sooo soft and although it at first seems greasy it soaks in and really improves skin overtime and not just cover up the problem.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 2, 2009)

At some point this summer my formerly uniform/stable facial skin decided it would be wiiiicked funny to suddenly become combination skin (oily T-zone, dry chin, all else normal). I wasn't having much luck with various cleansers I tried, so I decided to try this astringent, and am SO glad I did. The last time I tried an astringent was back in the 80s, where I'd use my mom's "Sea Breeze" (remember that??), which would leave my skin painfully tight and dry, it was so harsh, so I was dubious, but this stuff is awesome. It cleans very thoroughly, but gently, and leaves my skin feeling soft and refreshed, and tames the t-zone beast quite nicely. Highly recommended.


----------



## Dee-Q (Oct 2, 2009)

I am such a product junkie....:blush:

I love *Olay All Day Moisture Lotion w/ SP15* for my daytime moisturizer






My favorite liquid foundation is *Make up Forever's HD Foundation* on the high end and * Maybelline's Age Rewind*











My favorite powder foundations are *MAC's Studio Fix* on the high end and *Revlon's Mineral Foundation* from the drugstore.











I love *Tone's Bodywash in the Tahitian Vanilla Orchid* scent


----------



## Neen (Oct 5, 2009)

products i have to have/in love with:

TIGI 'Dumb blonde' shampoo
Body Fanstasies body wash 'cotton candy'
Max factor mascara
Victoria secret LOVESPELL!!!!

ya.. i'm kinda simple..(LOL):wubu:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm going to recommend a Hair Care line I am completely in love with -

CIBU - http://www.cibuinternational.com/

Everything works amazingly well. I have 5 of the products:
_
Shampoo and conditioner_ for color protection
_Sashini _thermal Shine Solution
_Oso Shimmer_ Smoothing Solution 
_Pho Finish _Workable Finishing Spray 

I can't say enough about how good these products are,:wubu: I don't ever want to use anything else. 

I HIGHLY recommend this line!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 21, 2012)

Necroing this long-dead thread to share my new favorite lotion with you all: Medline Remedy Skin Repair Cream. (If you use Google Shopping, you can find a bunch of places to buy it online). 




It smells vaguely sweet and citrusy, like Tang or Fruit Loops. lol. But the GREAT part about it is it is working WONDERS on my perpetually-frighteningly-dry heels. In just a week they went from being scratch-you-to-death-rough to pretty darn soft. I've started using it on my hands, which are just a little dry, and it's made them insanely soft and smooth. I love it so much I just bought a 32 oz. container of it, lol.


----------

